# 2nd Annual Ne Pig Roast Rally -2007- 50 Families Attended



## RizFam

*2nd Annual Northeast 
Outbackers Pig Roast Rally*








**** 50 Families Attended *** *










http://www.springgulch.com/index.cfm
Office hours 9am-4pm Monday-Friday 866 864-8524, 717 354-3100 
Sites are full Hook-Ups, water, electric, sewer & cable.

Hokie's Site Map

_[thumbnail click to enlarge]_










*Lancaster County Events Calendar* 
_Click to view events_

*~Please come and join us~* 


















wdwtiger - Fri-Sun
Mom & Dad Kern - 1406 Fri-Sun
Susan - 1505
Chestnut - 1512 Fri-Sun
Camper Man - 1521 Fri-Sun 
outbacknjack- SOB -1523 
outbacknjack -1524
girard482 - 1525
Zymurgist - 1526 Fri-Sun
Cooplash - 1527
mollyp - 1528 Thur-Sun 
Rubrhammer - 1535
fredr - 1536 Fri-Sun
NYnetHead - 1540 Fri-Sun
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 1541 Fri-Sun
webeopelas - 1542 Fri-Sun
Duke2006 - 1543 Fri-Sun
luv2camp - 1544 Fri-Sun
luv2camp's Friends - 1545 Fri-Sun
Bill H - 1546 Fri- Sun 
Hokie - 1547 
lilunsure - 1548 Thur-Sun
happycamper - 1549 Fri-Sun
brenda - 1550 
Chris - 1551 from Schaeffer's 
Mark - 1552 from Schaeffer's 
NJMikeC - 1559 Fri-Sun
sgalady - 1561 Thur-Sun
battalionchief3 -1563
Moosegut - 1564 Thur-Sun
.:Jersey-Outbacker.: --1565 
mtq-1566
4Campers - 1567 
Ride-n-10 - 1568 Fri-Sun
Lady Di - 1569 Fri-Sun
Sharon AG & GGGator - 1570 Thurs-Sun
tdvffjohn - 1571 Fri-Sun
Hootbob - 1572 Fri-Sun
Prevish Gang - 1573 Thurs-Sun
BritsOnTour - 1575 Fri-Sun
WillTy3 - 1576 Fri-Sun
Thurston - 1584 Thurs-Sun
Kernfour - 1585 Thurs-Sun
Huntr70 - 1586 Fri- Sun
RizFam - 1587 Thurs-Sun
Fire44 - 1588 Fri-Sun
Highlander - 1589 Fri-Sun
RizFam's Relatives Fri-Sun









http://www.800padutch.com/
http://www.padutchcountry.com/








* 50 Families Attended *


----------



## SharonAG

Sign us up!!!

We would probably make it a 3 day weekend.

Sharon


----------



## wolfwood

Sure would love to play again, but anything requiring (or warranting) even a long weekend is likely too far for us this year...our 2007 vaca time is pretty much earmarked


----------



## tdvffjohn




----------



## Fire44

I think I can be persuaded into another Pork Fat Rules Rally!!!

Just let me know where and when (and if you need me to do anything let me know)

Gary


----------



## MaeJae

http://www.800padutch.com/z/tucquanpark.htm


----------



## RizFam

MaeJae said:


> http://www.800padutch.com/z/tucquanpark.htm


OK MaeJae does this mean you will be joining us??









Thanks I've never heard of this CG, it looks very nice









Tami


----------



## huntr70

Lake in Wood does not start taking weekend reservations until January 15th, so planning now is good.

The big loop is nice, but there is only the one site withing the loop......the one Leon was in last year.

It would work for us though, as I would probably try for my usual site









Steve


----------



## NJMikeC

Tami,

Lake in the Wood seems like a good place. I would stay away from the other one that MaeJae suggested. From reading their map it seems really out of the way. South and West of Lancaster lengthens the trip for most of us and the PA turnpike isn't as convenient as say 78 or 81 as it has far fewer exits on it.

I wish PA let dogs in the State Parks as I would think that Hickory Run would be a good place for a Rally.

In any event I will be there!

Mike C


----------



## huntr70

Maybe Eagles Peak would be another option.

I know the pavilion would be out of the way, but the sites are so big, maybe we could rent out one of the tent sites that are intermingled witht he full hookups and use for the pig trailer, tables, etc.

I just think that Lake in Wood may not let us do the pig roast thin there, the owners are a little funny
















Whatever works....

Steve


----------



## mswalt

I


> think I can be persuaded into another Pork Fat Rules Rally!!!


That's for SURE!









Only wish I could make it to partake, too!









Mark


----------



## RizFam

Eagles Peak would be another good option, I didn't think of them. 
Yeah, I am concerned that Lake in Wood would not allow it as well. But we won't know until we ask.
John (DH) mentioned that the field isn't private like Otter Lake's Loop, but I was thinking closer to the PIG







John(DH), Leon(Kernfour) & Steve(Thurston) lost the entire day Friday going for the pig. So, if we were closer that wouldn't happen.

Mike, I know there are some State Parks in PA that do allow dogs. We could look into that as well.

Mark, you know you are always welcome









Tami


----------



## huntr70

RizFam said:


> Mike, I know there are some State Parks in PA that do allow dogs. We could look into that as well.


The problem then would be to try to get enough sites that have electric. Most, if not all PA State Parks do not have water or sewer hookups either.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

Tami, you obviously have everyones best interests in mind.







Do the research, listen to the suggestions and pick the place based on that.

If you need help, ask. There are plenty of people willing, including myself.

John


----------



## mswalt

> Most, if not all PA State Parks do not have water or sewer hookups either.


And depending on how much pig you actually roast and eat, a good sewer hookup may be absolutely necessary.









Mark


----------



## RizFam

tdvffjohn said:


> Tami, you obviously have everyones best interests in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the research, listen to the suggestions and pick the place based on that.
> 
> If you need help, ask. There are plenty of people willing, including myself.
> 
> John


Thanks John I know & I appreciate you saying that.









Lancaster area would be an ideal location for many obvious reasons, but we'll see what we come up with.
I figured we had such a great turnout last time that we should really get on this early, so we can all be together & not scattered throughout the campground









Tami


----------



## Highlander96

The only way I will go to Lake In Wood is if I get a pull thru..........







I think everyone knows what I am talking about.









What about Spring Gulch????

Our LIPS ARE SMACKIN!!!!!

Tim


----------



## huntr70

Highlander96 said:


> The only way I will go to Lake In Wood is if I get a pull thru..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone knows what I am talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Spring Gulch????
> 
> Our LIPS ARE SMACKIN!!!!!
> 
> Tim


You just have to NOT listen to the old guy on the golf cart.....









Steve


----------



## Thurston

RizFam said:


> Eagles Peak would be another good option


Eagles Peak would work. That would only be a bout a 1/2 hour away from where we would pick the pig up.

Let me know I could call or take a ride down and make sure they would allow us to do something like this at 
there CG.

Steve


----------



## Fire44

My brother in law always talks about Eagles Peak.....he says it is a very nice place....

Gary


----------



## RizFam

Thurston said:


> Eagles Peak would be another good option


Eagles Peak would work. That would only be a bout a 1/2 hour away from where we would pick the pig up.

Let me know I could call or take a ride down and make sure they would allow us to do something like this at 
there CG.

Steve
[/quote]

Awesome Steve check it out.







We really liked that CG









Tami


----------



## huntr70

For those that may be interested in Eagles Peak, here is the website.....

Eagles Peak

Steve


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> For those that may be interested in Eagles Peak, here is the website.....
> 
> Eagles Peak
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve








I hope this works out, 1/2hr from the pig would be awesome!

Tami


----------



## huntr70

RizFam said:


> For those that may be interested in Eagles Peak, here is the website.....
> 
> Eagles Peak
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve








I hope this works out, 1/2hr from the pig would be awesome!

Tami
[/quote]
Yeah, I really do like the Peak.....we just have to come up with a good weekend that won't interfere with Halloween weekends.

They would probably get pretty full for those weekends.

Steve


----------



## Lady Di

Count us in. We like pig, maybe a little earlier would also be a little warmer.


----------



## RizFam

Some people at the Otter Lake Rally mentioned Sept., however I believe that may still be sports season for a lot of the children? We are OK with Sept.

Tami


----------



## johnp

Eagles Peak looks nice but are you guys trying to force me into a diesel







Looks like another 600+ mile trek









John


----------



## HootBob

Sound good to me Tami
I haven't been to Eagles Peak yet(and it so close)

Don


----------



## NJMikeC

Eagles peak looks nice.

JohnP2000 , I say that by the end of the summer you are in a diesel pulling that 32 ft'er so just get on with it.


----------



## Bill H

NJMikeC said:


> Eagles peak looks nice.
> 
> JohnP2000 , I say that by the end of the summer you are in a diesel pulling that 32 ft'er so just get on with it.


I hear the Chants now... diesel....DIesel.....DIESel.....DIESEL!!!!!


----------



## prevish gang

Love the idea of something that is closer for Leon and also closer for us without the mountainous terrain. The DH was a little tense by the time we got to Otter Lake. We would be in. I like the idea of early Oct so that it would be a little nippy outside and we might get some fall color. Are there any holidays (say Columbus Day Oct 8th) then the weekend of Oct 5-7 would make it possible for government or military families to stay a little longer. That doesn't help me too much, but it could increase attendance for those who would feel it was too far to go for a short weekend. Of course, Tami if I can help you can count on me.

Darlene


----------



## RizFam

prevish gang said:


> Love the idea of something that is closer for Leon and also closer for us without the mountainous terrain. The DH was a little tense by the time we got to Otter Lake. We would be in. I like the idea of early Oct so that it would be a little nippy outside and we might get some fall color. Are there any holidays (say Columbus Day Oct 8th) then the weekend of Oct 5-7 would make it possible for government or military families to stay a little longer. That doesn't help me too much, but it could increase attendance for those who would feel it was too far to go for a short weekend. Of course, Tami if I can help you can count on me.
> 
> Darlene


I agree Darlene it should be a lil nippy for a Pig Roast







Early Oct Columbus Wknd sounds Great!



> The only way I will go to Lake In Wood is if I get a pull thru.......... I think everyone knows what I am talking about.
> 
> What about Spring Gulch????
> 
> Our LIPS ARE SMACKIN!!!!!
> 
> Tim


Yeah Yeah I know we did have a really nice site









John & I really liked Spring Glutch a lot! I loved the area & those sites budding up against the woods were awesome. We could look into that as well. If we don't consider that for the Pig Roast, I will definitely want to go back to that CG another time this season.

Tami


----------



## Moosegut

johnp2000 said:


> Eagles Peak looks nice but are you guys trying to force me into a diesel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like another 600+ mile trek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


 Just let me know when you're ready to sell the Avalanche.


----------



## huntr70

prevish gang said:


> without the mountainous terrain. The DH was a little tense by the time we got to Otter Lake.


You may want someone behind you when you arrive at the base of the mountain to get to Eagles Peak......









The Cg is truely at the top of the mountain.

Give a call when you get to the bottom, I'm sure we can get someone to give a push
















Steve


----------



## mtq

RizFam said:


> Ok Everyone,
> 
> We need to start talking & planning our 2nd Annual Fall Pig Roast Rally......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a place closer to the PIG, so it isn't too much of a drive to get it there. It was a 2hr trip oneway from Otter Lake. So maybe we could go a little further SW in PA. maybe even the Lancaster Area?
> Campground with a Loop (like OL) type setting would be ideal. So, let's have some suggestions people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was talking to Leon "Kernfour", Lake In Wood came up with that big circle with the field in the center. First, not sure if they would allow it & secondly, if they did allow it that section might already be booked?
> 
> Tami


Count us in...... Tell me the date and I will be there.


----------



## RizFam

mtq said:


> Ok Everyone,
> 
> We need to start talking & planning our 2nd Annual Fall Pig Roast Rally......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a place closer to the PIG, so it isn't too much of a drive to get it there. It was a 2hr trip oneway from Otter Lake. So maybe we could go a little further SW in PA. maybe even the Lancaster Area?
> Campground with a Loop (like OL) type setting would be ideal. So, let's have some suggestions people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was talking to Leon "Kernfour", Lake In Wood came up with that big circle with the field in the center. First, not sure if they would allow it & secondly, if they did allow it that section might already be booked?
> 
> Tami


Count us in...... Tell me the date and I will be there.
[/quote]

You Got it









Tami


----------



## NJMikeC

Just an FYI from your local weather man. Anywheres down in the Lehigh or Susquehanna Valleys will be warmer then Otter Lake. If you book early October down there then there is no chance of foliage. It would be at least a week more then likely 2 weeks behind Otter Lake. Foliage or not I'm fine and I'm coming.


----------



## RizFam

NJMikeC said:


> Just an FYI from your local weather man. Anywheres down in the Lehigh or Susquehanna Valleys will be warmer then Otter Lake. If you book early October down there then there is no chance of foliage. It would be at least a week more then likely 2 weeks behind Otter Lake. Foliage or not I'm fine and I'm coming.


Now that's what I like to hear


----------



## MaeJae

RizFam said:


> http://www.800padutch.com/z/tucquanpark.htm


OK MaeJae does this mean you will be joining us??









Thanks I've never heard of this CG, it looks very nice









Tami
[/quote]
Probably not... I just thought I'd post 
a link to get y'all started.

MaeJae


----------



## RizFam

MaeJae said:


> http://www.800padutch.com/z/tucquanpark.htm


OK MaeJae does this mean you will be joining us??









Thanks I've never heard of this CG, it looks very nice









Tami
[/quote]
Probably not... I just thought I'd post 
a link to get y'all started.

MaeJae








[/quote]

Thanks


----------



## RizFam

OK here is the skinny:

Northeast Pig Roast Rally 
Sept 28th-30th 2007
Spring Gultch Campground 
http://www.springgulch.com

I have on hold *33 sites* in my name Tami Hrycak - Outbackers Group Confirmation # 35825 When you call give this # & then you'll get your own # when you book your site.* MUST BOOK BY TUESDAY JAN 16TH* If you don't those site will be taken off of hold. 
866 864-8524, 717 354-3100
*IMPORTANT* The hold if for Thursday to Sunday on all of the sites. If you only want Fri-Sun make sure you tell them that. If you don't you will be charged for Thursday night.
These are the site #'s on hold: In section 1500's 
1565, 1566, 1567, 1568, 1569, 1540, 1541, 1542, 1543, 1544, 1545, 1546, 1547, 1548, 1549, 1550, 1551, 1552, 1560, 1561, 
Link to site map: http://www.springgulch.com/sitemap.cfm

Please lets me know where you are ....Thanx

Tami


----------



## Highlander96

RizFam said:


> OK here is the skinny:
> 
> Northeast Pig Roast Rally
> Sept 28th-30th 2007
> Spring Gultch Campground
> http://www.springgulch.com
> 
> I have on hold *33 sites* in my name Tami Hrycak - Outbackers Group Confirmation # 35825 When you call give this # & then you'll get your own # when you book your site.* MUST BOOK BY TUESDAY JAN 16TH* If you don't those site will be taken off of hold.
> 866 864-8524, 717 354-3100
> *IMPORTANT* The hold if for Thursday to Sunday on all of the sites. If you only want Fri-Sun make sure you tell them that. If you don't you will be charged for Thursday night.
> These are the site #'s on hold: In section 1500's
> 1565, 1566, 1567, 1568, 1569, 1570, 1571, 1572, 1573, 1574, 1575, 1576, 1540, 1541, 1542, 1543, 1544, 1545, 1546, 1547, 1548, 1549, 1550, 1551, 1552, 1560, 1561, 1559
> Link to site map: http://www.springgulch.com/sitemap.cfm
> 
> Please lets me know where you are ....Thanx
> 
> Tami


Booked on site 1589. See you there!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

1589 was not on Tami s list


----------



## tdvffjohn

I m in







site 1571 arrive fri leave sun

John


----------



## HootBob

Just got off the phone 
We are booked for site 1572 Fri to Sun
O Boy right next to John









Don


----------



## wolfwood

I'm booked for..... my desk. That's our "End of Quarter" - the time that all bodies in Legal and Finance are in 'lock down" with little possibility of even getting home at night to see our families before 9 or 10.























Maybe I'll just bring Puff down here for that week, park her in my office lot, and......pretend <heavy sigh>


----------



## Fire44

Booked

Fri-Sun


----------



## huntr70

> Sept. 28-30
> Oldies/Fifties Weekend!
> 1950â€™s theme. Sock hop Saturday night with Men and Machine playing live.


Yeah..........don't forget the poodle skirts..









Steve


----------



## RizFam

OOOO Fun Steve









Thurston - 1584
Kernfour - 1585
Huntr70 - 1586
RizFam - 1587
Fire44 - 1588
Highlander 1589
tdvffjohn - 1571
Hootbob - 1572

8 Families Booked









Tami



wolfwood said:


> I'm booked for..... my desk. That's our "End of Quarter" - the time that all bodies in Legal and Finance are in 'lock down" with little possibility of even getting home at night to see our families before 9 or 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll just bring Puff down here for that week, park her in my office lot, and......pretend <heavy sigh>


Sorry







you will be missed.


----------



## 3athlete

hello,

tried to make a reservation tonight, closed, left a message, will try again tomorrow...we'll be there! most likely thurs. through sun, it's a long haul for just 2 days...looking forward to it!


----------



## RizFam

3athlete said:


> hello,
> 
> tried to make a reservation tonight, closed, left a message, will try again tomorrow...we'll be there! most likely thurs. through sun, it's a long haul for just 2 days...looking forward to it!


Great News







Right down the road from the CG is an Amish Farm. The area is Beautiful!









Tami


----------



## BritsOnTour

Just tried to make the reservation but because of the group booking number, have to wait until tomorrow to call the front office - thanks for organising another one Tami!

Ali


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

huntr70 said:


> Sept. 28-30
> Oldies/Fifties Weekend!
> 1950â€™s theme. Sock hop Saturday night with Men and Machine playing live.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..........don't forget the poodle skirts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

My skirt doesn't have a poodle on it, but my sporran is horse hair.....does that count?


----------



## prevish gang

I sent an email tonight and will call in the morning

Darlene


----------



## RizFam

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Sept. 28-30
> Oldies/Fifties Weekend!
> 1950â€™s theme. Sock hop Saturday night with Men and Machine playing live.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..........don't forget the poodle skirts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

My skirt doesn't have a poodle on it, but my sporran is horse hair.....does that count?








[/quote]

Of Course


----------



## RizFam

I want you all to know that I did really try for Columbus weekend, but unfortunately the sites were scattered throughout the CG. Also, they were too far away from the field (#26 on site map) where we will have the Pig Roaster & be congregating. This weekend had more sites together & closer to the festivity field









Now let's get booking everyone









Tami


----------



## BritsOnTour

Just booked for Fri-Sun, we'll be on site: 1575, I asked for 1573 but she said someone had just called, I asked if that would've been our friend Darlene Prevish and she said YES! Someone had also booked 1574, not sure who.

So glad we've got 2007 plans underway, now to keep going and find some more weekends........

Ali


----------



## Moosegut

Alas, we won't be able to make this rally. We are only good for Columbus Day weekend in that time frame. Bummer.


----------



## wolfwood

Moosegut said:


> Alas, we won't be able to make this rally. We are only good for Columbus Day weekend in that time frame. Bummer.


Now really, Scott, you didn't have to decline just 'cuz we won't be there....


----------



## NJMikeC

Site 1559 booked and I hear by state that this is SOB corner!


----------



## WillTy3

Just booked site 1576, be there on Friday.
Thanks Tami for setting this up.

Will


----------



## RizFam

NJMikeC 1559
Ride-n-10 1568
Thurston - 1584
Kernfour - 1585
Huntr70 - 1586
RizFam - 1587
Fire44 - 1588
Highlander 1589
Sharon AG & GGGator - 1570
tdvffjohn - 1571
Hootbob - 1572
Prevish Gang - 1573
BritsOnTour - 1575
WillTy3 - 1576

*14 Families Booked *









Thanks Will & Ali for the kind words, but I must tell you, it is my pleasure







I am having so much w/ these Rallies ...... I know I know I'm a Dork









Tami

PS ---- Sweeeeeet Site Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

NJMikeC said:


> Site 1559 booked and I hear by state that this is SOB corner!


Were getting overrun







Looking forward to seeing the new unit Mike

John


----------



## Ride-n-10

See everyone there booked 1568
Thanks for the work


----------



## 3athlete

Just booked site 1567, Thurs. thru Sun!














Yipee! Looking forward to some pig.

Everybody say oink!

Thanks Tami for setting this up


----------



## RizFam

RizFam said:


> NJMikeC 1559
> HatCity & 3Athlete - 1567
> Ride-n-10 1568
> Thurston - 1584
> Kernfour - 1585
> Huntr70 - 1586
> RizFam - 1587
> Fire44 - 1588
> Highlander 1589
> Sharon AG & GGGator - 1570
> tdvffjohn - 1571
> Hootbob - 1572
> Prevish Gang - 1573
> BritsOnTour - 1575
> WillTy3 - 1576
> 
> *15 Families Booked *


----------



## mtq

Just got off the phone 
We are booked for site ? Woops forgot to ask what site I was booked into. I will let you know when I get the confirmation in the mail. BUT..... we will be there.



RizFam said:


> *2nd Annual Northeast Pig Roast Rally*
> 
> Sept 27th-30th 2007
> Spring Gultch Campground
> http://www.springgulch.com
> 
> I have on hold 33 sites in my name Tami Hrycak - Outbackers Group Confirmation # 35825 When you call give this # & then you'll get your own # when you book your site. *MUST BOOK BY TUESDAY JAN 16TH* If you don't those site will be taken off of hold.
> Office hours 9am-4pm Monday-Friday 866 864-8524, 717 354-3100
> All sites are Full Hook-Ups, water, electric, sewer & cable.
> 
> *IMPORTANT:* The hold if for Thursday to Sunday on all of the sites. If you only want Fri-Sun make sure you tell them that. If you don't you will be charged for Thursday night.
> 
> These are the site #'s on hold: In section 1500's *18 sites still available*
> 1565, 1566, 1569, 1540, 1541, 1542, 1543, 1544, 1545, 1546, 1547, 1548, 1549, 1550, 1551, 1552, 1560, 1561
> Link to site map: http://www.springgulch.com/sitemap.cfm
> 
> Please lets me know where you are ....Thanx
> 
> NJMikeC 1559
> HatCity & 3Athlete - 1567
> Ride-n-10 - 1568
> Thurston - 1584
> Kernfour - 1585
> Huntr70 - 1586
> RizFam - 1587
> Fire44 - 1588
> Highlander 1589
> Sharon AG & GGGator - 1570
> tdvffjohn - 1571
> Hootbob - 1572
> Prevish Gang - 1573
> BritsOnTour - 1575
> WillTy3 - 1576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15 Families Booked *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


----------



## mtq

Found out we will be on 1566.



RizFam said:


> *2nd Annual Northeast Pig Roast Rally*
> 
> Sept 27th-30th 2007
> Spring Gultch Campground
> http://www.springgulch.com
> 
> I have on hold 33 sites in my name Tami Hrycak - Outbackers Group Confirmation # 35825 When you call give this # & then you'll get your own # when you book your site. *MUST BOOK BY TUESDAY JAN 16TH* If you don't those site will be taken off of hold.
> Office hours 9am-4pm Monday-Friday 866 864-8524, 717 354-3100
> All sites are Full Hook-Ups, water, electric, sewer & cable.
> 
> *IMPORTANT:* The hold if for Thursday to Sunday on all of the sites. If you only want Fri-Sun make sure you tell them that. If you don't you will be charged for Thursday night.
> 
> These are the site #'s on hold: In section 1500's *18 sites still available*
> 1565, 1566, 1569, 1540, 1541, 1542, 1543, 1544, 1545, 1546, 1547, 1548, 1549, 1550, 1551, 1552, 1560, 1561
> Link to site map: http://www.springgulch.com/sitemap.cfm
> 
> Please lets me know where you are ....Thanx
> 
> NJMikeC 1559
> HatCity & 3Athlete - 1567
> Ride-n-10 - 1568
> Thurston - 1584
> Kernfour - 1585
> Huntr70 - 1586
> RizFam - 1587
> Fire44 - 1588
> Highlander 1589
> Sharon AG & GGGator - 1570
> tdvffjohn - 1571
> Hootbob - 1572
> Prevish Gang - 1573
> BritsOnTour - 1575
> WillTy3 - 1576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15 Families Booked *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

RizFam said:


> NJMikeC 1559
> HatCity & 3Athlete - 1567
> Ride-n-10 1568
> Thurston - 1584
> Kernfour - 1585
> Huntr70 - 1586
> RizFam - 1587
> Fire44 - 1588
> Highlander 1589
> Sharon AG & GGGator - 1570
> tdvffjohn - 1571
> Hootbob - 1572
> Prevish Gang - 1573
> BritsOnTour - 1575
> WillTy3 - 1576
> mtq-
> 
> *16 Families Booked *


[/quote]


----------



## huntr70

NJMikeC 1559
HatCity & 3Athlete - 1567
Ride-n-10 1568
Thurston - 1584
Kernfour - 1585
Huntr70 - 1586
RizFam - 1587
Fire44 - 1588
Highlander 1589
Sharon AG & GGGator - 1570
tdvffjohn - 1571
Hootbob - 1572
Prevish Gang - 1573
BritsOnTour - 1575
WillTy3 - 1576
mtq-1566

*16 Families Booked *


----------



## 2224

RizFam said:


> *2nd Annual Northeast Pig Roast Rally*
> 
> Sept 27th-30th 2007
> Spring Gultch Campground
> http://www.springgulch.com
> 
> I have on hold 33 sites in my name Tami Hrycak - Outbackers Group Confirmation # 35825 When you call give this # & then you'll get your own # when you book your site. *MUST BOOK BY TUESDAY JAN 16TH* If you don't those site will be taken off of hold.
> Office hours 9am-4pm Monday-Friday 866 864-8524, 717 354-3100
> All sites are Full Hook-Ups, water, electric, sewer & cable.
> 
> *IMPORTANT:* The hold if for Thursday to Sunday on all of the sites. If you only want Fri-Sun make sure you tell them that. If you don't you will be charged for Thursday night.
> 
> These are the site #'s on hold: In section 1500's *18 sites still available*
> 1565, 1566, 1569, 1540, 1541, 1542, 1543, 1544, 1545, 1546, 1547, 1548, 1549, 1550, 1551, 1552, 1560, 1561
> Link to site map: http://www.springgulch.com/sitemap.cfm
> 
> Please lets me know where you are ....Thanx
> 
> NJMikeC 1559
> HatCity & 3Athlete - 1567
> Ride-n-10 - 1568
> Thurston - 1584
> Kernfour - 1585
> Huntr70 - 1586
> RizFam - 1587
> Fire44 - 1588
> Highlander 1589
> Sharon AG & GGGator - 1570
> tdvffjohn - 1571
> Hootbob - 1572
> Prevish Gang - 1573
> BritsOnTour - 1575
> WillTy3 - 1576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15 Families Booked *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Tami

We are new to the site and have booked site 1565 in Spring Glutch for September.
We are very familiar with Lancaster Co and love it. Maybe we wil see you in Cape May if we get back from Florida in time.
Thank you for all the leg work in organizing the rally.

Ed & Edie Chandler


----------



## tdvffjohn

NJMikeC 1559
edavion-1565
mtq- 1566
HatCity & 3Athlete - 1567
Ride-n-10 1568
Thurston - 1584
Kernfour - 1585
Huntr70 - 1586
RizFam - 1587
Fire44 - 1588
Highlander 1589
Sharon AG & GGGator - 1570
tdvffjohn - 1571
Hootbob - 1572
Prevish Gang - 1573
BritsOnTour - 1575
WillTy3 - 1576

*17 Families Booked *


----------



## Lady Di

We are in 1569. Called this morning.


----------



## RizFam

AWESOME









NJMikeC 1559
edavion-1565
mtq-1566
HatCity & 3Athlete - 1567
Ride-n-10 1568
Lady Di - 1569 
Thurston - 1584
Kernfour - 1585
Huntr70 - 1586
RizFam - 1587
Fire44 - 1588
Highlander 1589
Sharon AG & GGGator - 1570
tdvffjohn - 1571
Hootbob - 1572
Prevish Gang - 1573
BritsOnTour - 1575
WillTy3 - 1576

*18 Families Booked *


----------



## nynethead

Ok i'm in with my cousin, we have sites 1540 and 1541, so the SOB's will be onsite









Thanks, Tami


----------



## huntr70

nynethead said:


> Ok i'm in with my cousin, we have sites 1540 and 1541, so the SOB's will be onsite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Tami


SOB's.....









Is that what they call ALL you guys from NY......
















Glad to see you and Scott can make it.

Steve


----------



## RizFam

NYnetHead 1540 
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 1541 
NJMikeC 1559
edavion-1565
mtq-1566
HatCity & 3Athlete - 1567
Ride-n-10 1568
Lady Di - 1569 
Thurston - 1584
Kernfour - 1585
Huntr70 - 1586
RizFam - 1587
Fire44 - 1588
Highlander 1589
Sharon AG & GGGator - 1570
tdvffjohn - 1571
Hootbob - 1572
Prevish Gang - 1573
BritsOnTour - 1575
WillTy3 - 1576








*20 Families Booked *











huntr70 said:


> Ok i'm in with my cousin, we have sites 1540 and 1541, so the SOB's will be onsite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Tami


SOB's.....









Is that what they call ALL you guys from NY......

















Glad to see you and Scott can make it.

Steve
[/quote]


----------



## prevish gang

I was going to write to say that I had booked, but the good news reached Tami before I could get home. Can't wait! Leon, I think you are going to need a really big pig this year!

Darlene


----------



## RizFam

prevish gang said:


> I was going to write to say that I had booked, but the good news reached Tami before I could get home. Can't wait! Leon, I think you are going to need a really big pig this year!
> 
> Darlene


Yes Darlene Good News travels fast around here







Leon said maybe a 500 pounder









Tami


----------



## 3athlete

Just how big was the pig last year?


----------



## RizFam

3athlete said:


> Just how big was the pig last year?


I believe 300, please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## mountainlady56

WOW! This is looking like a great rally!! Wish I was closer so I could join you guys!!
Darlene


----------



## RizFam

sgalady said:


> WOW! This is looking like a great rally!! Wish I was closer so I could join you guys!!
> Darlene


Me too









Tami


----------



## RizFam

Happycamper & Friends where are you







We haven't heard from you yet .....


----------



## happycamper

RizFam said:


> Happycamper & Friends where are you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't heard from you yet .....


Gotta a few changes goin' on in the 'happycamper' house. Gotta hang back on committing for now! Spring Gulch is close to home so hopefully if we can't camp we can come for some pig!

.....The "& Friends" already have our weekend scheduled in October for Halloween.....

It's nice to know we are missed!!!!! We'll keep you posted if we can attend!!!!


----------



## webeopelas

Get the Pig Ready, we're coming too!!

Just reserved site 1542 for Fri-Sun. Just couldn't convince the DW to pull the DS out of school.

See you in Sept


----------



## RizFam

OK Steph keeps us posted. Hope you can make some of the rally is not all .............fingers crossed.

WeBeOpelas .........awesome!!







Looking forward to meeting you









Tami


----------



## kernfour

Mom & Dad Kern will be on site 1406 in a park model.
They are ready to drive the pig and the sign.









Leon


----------



## tdvffjohn

kernfour said:


> Mom & Dad Kern will be on site 1406 in a park model.
> They are ready to drive the pig and the sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


Thats what I m talking about


----------



## prevish gang

tdvffjohn said:


> Mom & Dad Kern will be on site 1406 in a park model.
> They are ready to drive the pig and the sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


Thats what I m talking about






















[/quote]

We need to park that sign at the entrance to Spring Gulch since we may be able to turn it into Outbackers.com Campground for the weekend!


----------



## tdvffjohn

You do that and everyone will show up at the pig roast.....unless you leave the pig roast part out.

John


----------



## JimBo99

Do you have room for another Outbacker? Our son lives in Phoenixville, near Philly. Was planning to visit him sometime this fall.

Jim & Esther


----------



## tdvffjohn

Always room, call and reserve.

See post number 1


----------



## RizFam

JimBo99 said:


> Do you have room for another Outbacker? Our son lives in Phoenixville, near Philly. Was planning to visit him sometime this fall.
> 
> Jim & Esther


We'd Love to have you JimBo, the More the Merrier








Let us know if you book a site & remember the sites are only on hold until this Tues the 16th.

Tami


----------



## Fire44

That would be great JimBo!!!

You might win the "Longest Distance Traveled" award.....

And do you know what that is???????????????

Well it really isn't anything but....I will buy you a beer!!!

Hope you can make it!

Gary


----------



## johnp

Site 1561 is now booked. We will be there sometime on Friday.

See ya there

John


----------



## RizFam

*23 Families* 

Mom & Dad Kern 1406
NYnetHead 1540 Fri-Sun
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 1541 Fri-Sun
webeopelas - 1542 Fri-Sun
NJMikeC - 1559 Fri-Sun
johnp2000 -1561 Fri-Sun
edavion-1565
mtq-1566
HatCity & 3Athlete - 1567 Thurs-Sun
Ride-n-10 1568
Lady Di - 1569 Fri-Sun
Sharon AG & GGGator - 1570 Thurs-Sun
tdvffjohn - 1571 Fri-Sun
Hootbob - 1572 Fri-Sun
Prevish Gang - 1573 Thurs-Sun
BritsOnTour - 1575 Fri-Sun
WillTy3 - 1576 Fri-Sun
Thurston - 1584 Thur-Sun
Kernfour - 1585 Thur-Sun
Huntr70 - 1586 Fri- Sun
RizFam - 1587 Thur-Sun
Fire44 - 1588 Fri-Sun
Highlander - 1589 Fri-Sun


----------



## prevish gang

Tami, I guess I should have said that we will be there Thurs - Sun

Darlene


----------



## Lady Di

We'll be there Fri to Sunday.


----------



## nynethead

Tami,

Also should have stated, me and my cuz will be there fri-sun


----------



## RizFam

OK







Thanks!

Tami


----------



## huntr70

Just a reminder for those of you contemplating this Rally..............

The hold on the sites is only good until Tuesday, Jan. 16th.

You are on your own after that.....









Steve


----------



## RizFam

Thank You Huntr for the lovely Site Map









I also posted this map on the front page of this thread.


[_thumbnail click to enlarge_]

Tami


----------



## JimBo99

I just booked site 1548 for the rally! Really looking forward to meeting you all!!

Jim & Esther


----------



## Fire44

Thats great Jim!!!

We are looking forward to meeting you too!!

Gary


----------



## RizFam

***IMPORTANT MESSAGE***

If you are on the fence about attending this Rally ...... You need to get off








I just spoke with Joan at the campground & the entire campground is almost FULL for this weekend. Now we still have 10 sites on hold until 4pm tomorrow, Tuesday Jan 16th. So please if you don't book it now you may lose out completely.

Tami


----------



## huntr70

RizFam said:


> ***IMPORTANT MESSAGE***
> 
> If you are on the fence about attending this Rally ...... You need to get off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just spoke with Joan at the campground & the entire campground is almost FULL for this weekend. Now we still have 10 sites on hold until 4pm tomorrow, Tuesday Jan 16th. So please if you don't book it now you may lose out completely.
> 
> Tami


Mark and Chris from Schaeffer's are in.

They are in 1551 and 1552.

Steve


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> ***IMPORTANT MESSAGE***
> 
> If you are on the fence about attending this Rally ...... You need to get off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just spoke with Joan at the campground & the entire campground is almost FULL for this weekend. Now we still have 10 sites on hold until 4pm tomorrow, Tuesday Jan 16th. So please if you don't book it now you may lose out completely.
> 
> Tami


Mark and Chris from Schaeffer's are in.

They are in 1551 and 1552.

Steve
[/quote]


----------



## RizFam

Updated Site Map:


_[Thumbnail click to enlarge]_

Tami


----------



## RizFam

This is it, today is the last day to reserve a site with our group. As of this afternoon those remaining 8 sites will be gone. The entire campground is almost FULL for this weekend. So please, if you don't book it now you may NOT be able to join us later.









Tami


----------



## RizFam

Welcome smallclan - 1543 Fri-Sun

27 Families to date









Tami


----------



## luv2camp

Add us to the mix! We're also bringing a SOB with us. 
Sites 1544 and 1545 - Friday thru Sunday.


----------



## RizFam

luv2camp said:


> Add us to the mix! We're also bringing a SOB with us.
> Sites 1544 and 1545 - Friday thru Sunday.


Awesome!







So glad you can make it & you're bringing Friends









29 Families & 5 sites remaining with our group until 4pm today! 

Tami


----------



## Bill H

Woo-Hoo....... All Booked!!!! 1546... (I think) Fri-Sun


----------



## prevish gang

Bill H said:


> Woo-Hoo....... All Booked!!!! 1546... (I think) Fri-Sun


Great to have you along Bill.

Darlene


----------



## RizFam

Bill H said:


> Woo-Hoo....... All Booked!!!! 1546... (I think) Fri-Sun










Just under the deadline








So glad you willl be joining us









I am extremely impressed with you all!! 
In 5 days we have 30 Families reserved for our 2nd Annual Outbacker Pig Roast Fall Rally







AWESOME!

* Outbackers *









Tami


----------



## Ride-n-10

See you guys Fri-Sun


----------



## Lady Di

Right, ride-n-ten We're next to you, see you then.


----------



## HootBob

huntr70 said:


> Mark and Chris from Schaeffer's are in.
> 
> They are in 1551 and 1552.
> 
> Steve


That's great Steve









Don


----------



## happycamper

The happycamper's are takin a chance on our schedule and committing. Just called and left a message hopefully there will be a site left in the morning. I'll call back first thing. Will let you all know the outcome. If we can't camp we are defintely in for the roast. Spring Gulch is very close to home for us!!!!!


----------



## RizFam

happycamper said:


> The happycamper's are takin a chance on our schedule and committing. Just called and left a message hopefully there will be a site left in the morning. I'll call back first thing. Will let you all know the outcome. If we can't camp we are defintely in for the roast. Spring Gulch is very close to home for us!!!!!


Awesome, I hope it works out! Let us know Jim & Steph









Tami


----------



## happycamper

*WE ARE IN*

Site 1549 for the Happycamper family!!!!!


----------



## RizFam




----------



## RizFam

31 Families







We are going to have a GREAT TIME!!!

Tami


----------



## Lady Di

Tami,

I think we should make you the official rally master. You get things done, and then lots of people sign up.

The fall OL rally was great, and now there are the makings of another great one.

Thank you for all your hard work.


----------



## Hokie

Tami,

Make that 32 families! I booked a site a few days ago but hadn't got around to letting everyone know. We are in site #1547.

You have done an outstanding job organizing this rally. Thanks!

I made a "HokieMap" for you if you want, the link is http://www.yakulis.org/roast.jpg
Sorry to everyone about the abbreviations but I had to make the names fit.

-Sam


----------



## johnp

I had tried to move into site 1574 yesterday and was told it was reserved by a non-Outbacker. That poor guy has no idea what what he is in for









John


----------



## Hokie

johnp2000 said:


> I had tried to move into site 1574 yesterday and was told it was reserved by a non-Outbacker. That poor guy has no idea what what he is in for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


We have him surrounded! I know what he is in for......a great time with the Outbackers!
What are the chances he has an Outback and doesn't know about the group????


----------



## RizFam

Lady Di said:


> Tami,
> 
> I think we should make you the official rally master. You get things done, and then lots of people sign up.
> 
> The fall OL rally was great, and now there are the makings of another great one.
> 
> Thank you for all your hard work.


Thank You Rita for your kinds words, however it is truly a joint effort. 
Thank you to all of you for jumping on board & making your reservations! Our 2nd NE OB'r Pig Roast Rally is underway & will be another SUCCESS for SURE!!









Hokie, 
Glad you will be joining us the More the Merrier.







Your Map looks awesome thanks for taking the time to put it together









Tami


----------



## Lady Di

That surely is a good map.


----------



## brenda

Lady Di said:


> That surely is a good map.


Well y ou can hopefully add anther family,,(Mullis family) we are putting a deposit on an outback this weekend. we are in site 1550!! We live about 45 minutes from this campground so we are looking forward to this. 
OH, by the way, when I reserved a spot yesterday the lady on the phone said there was still one open spot.


----------



## tdvffjohn

33....................Welcome Brenda family









Have you considered the spring rally in Wildwood?

John


----------



## huntr70

brenda said:


> That surely is a good map.


Well y ou can hopefully add anther family,,(Mullis family) we are putting a deposit on an outback this weekend. we are in site 1550!! We live about 45 minutes from this campground so we are looking forward to this. 
OH, by the way, when I reserved a spot yesterday the lady on the phone said there was still one open spot.
[/quote]
Congrats on deciding to go with the Outback!!

We look forward to seeing you at the Rallys!!

Steve


----------



## brenda

Thanks!! we are thinking about the spring rally in capemay, we have to check few things with our schedules .. We have been to this CG before,it is really nice and we love capemay, we camped at Seashore(right down the road) for about 10 years.


----------



## happycamper

brenda said:


> Well you can hopefully add anther family,,(Mullis family) we are putting a deposit on an outback this weekend. we are in site 1550!! We live about 45 minutes from this campground so we are looking forward to this.
> OH, by the way, when I reserved a spot yesterday the lady on the phone said there was still one open spot.


Well Howdy Neighbor and welcome aboard!!!


----------



## nynethead

Brenda,

Welcome to the site, what Outback are you purchasing? We want details


----------



## RizFam

brenda said:


> That surely is a good map.


Well y ou can hopefully add anther family,,(Mullis family) we are putting a deposit on an outback this weekend. we are in site 1550!! We live about 45 minutes from this campground so we are looking forward to this. 
OH, by the way, when I reserved a spot yesterday the lady on the phone said there was still one open spot.
[/quote]

Hi Brenda & Welcome









Glad you can join us! Do you know if the campground is holding that remaining site for us?







That would be cool, b/c I was told as of Tuesday 1/16 the sites on hold would 'No Longer' be on hold for us?

Tami


----------



## Lady Di

Brenda,

Welcome to the site, and congratulations on the future Outback. Let us all know when it arrives, or just stop in to get to know us.

Rita


----------



## wolfwood

brenda said:


> Well y ou can hopefully add anther family,,(Mullis family) we are putting a deposit on an outback this weekend. we are in site 1550!! We live about 45 minutes from this campground so we are looking forward to this.
> OH, by the way, when I reserved a spot yesterday the lady on the phone said there was still one open spot.


Sooooo.....I'm off the hook, right? No more ribbing about all the posts before I owned an Outback? Brenda has already booked for a Rally!!!!!

Congrats, Brenda!!! Maybe you can look into the NH Rally in May, too....and then there's the "planning-in-process" SE Ontario Rally in August or Oct. ... and then ....







The fun has only just begun!!!


----------



## rsg99

Wow, Can't believe that I almost missed the next Pig Roast ! I have not been online due to the colder weather, but that does not look like it has stopped any one







We are signed up in site 1554 and looking forward to it !!!! (I may even take off the remaining blue color on the tires of the truck for this one ! ) We will be there from Fri to Sun as it stands now.

Bring on the FAT

Rob & Rita


----------



## huntr70

rsg99 said:


> Wow, Can't believe that I almost missed the next Pig Roast ! I have not been online due to the colder weather, but that does not look like it has stopped any one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are signed up in site 1554 and looking forward to it !!!! (I may even take off the remaining blue color on the tires of the truck for this one ! ) We will be there from Fri to Sun as it stands now.
> 
> Bring on the FAT
> 
> Rob & Rita


Nice to have you join us again!!

Yeah, get to scrubbing the blue of the tires this time, OK??

It would be nice to have a central fire pit again for a group fire........

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

rsg99 said:


> Wow, Can't believe that I almost missed the next Pig Roast ! I have not been online due to the colder weather, but that does not look like it has stopped any one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are signed up in site 1554 and looking forward to it !!!! (I may even take off the remaining blue color on the tires of the truck for this one ! ) We will be there from Fri to Sun as it stands now.
> 
> Bring on the FAT
> 
> Rob & Rita










I think that means 34. Tami , have we kept count, its happening so fast










John


----------



## RizFam

rsg99 said:


> Wow, Can't believe that I almost missed the next Pig Roast ! I have not been online due to the colder weather, but that does not look like it has stopped any one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are signed up in site 1554 and looking forward to it !!!! (I may even take off the remaining blue color on the tires of the truck for this one ! ) We will be there from Fri to Sun as it stands now.
> 
> Bring on the FAT
> 
> Rob & Rita










I think that means 34. Tami , have we kept count, its happening so fast









John
[/quote]

I sure have John, it's the only way ............ or else it could get out of hand









Tami


----------



## NJMikeC

Congrat to* Tami * and her helpers. 34 Families and likely counting. You beat last year and the number I actually had in my head was 40 families.

You all did a absolutely great job!

Mike C


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> I sure have John, it's the only way ............ or else it could get out of hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Out of hand? The NEastern Outbackers? Just what are you sayin', Tami? (that you're not sure????







)

As for that non-Outbacker guy sittin' in the middle of all of you.....
Remember the non-Outbacker family next to us at OL? The one that looked like they were boondocking? Yeah, well - they were non-Outbackers when they started the weekend....but 3 days later had all the specs they needed for a new ToyHauler. That "poor guy" this year has NO IDEA what's in store for him.


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> I sure have John, it's the only way ............ or else it could get out of hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Out of hand? The NEastern Outbackers? Just what are you sayin', Tami? (that you're not sure????







)

[/quote]

Oh I'm sure alright, I'm sure that this 2nd Pig Roast will be BETTER than the first Pig Roast







and keep on getting better with each year









Tami


----------



## Lady Di

Did Doug sign up yet?


----------



## RizFam

****Good News**** 









There is still 1 site remaining w/ our group, site #1560, confirmation #35856 only until 5pm ET tomorrow.
So, there is still a chance that 1 more Outbacker can join in on the fun.









Good point Rita








Now wouldn't that be nice









Tami


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> Did Doug sign up yet?


Good point Rita








Now wouldn't that be nice









Tami
[/quote]
Certainly would be nice to have HM/PDX_Doug come to the outer reaches of his kingdom. But, Tami, I hear he has a wedding to go to that weekend


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> Did Doug sign up yet?


Good point Rita








Now wouldn't that be nice









Tami
[/quote]
Certainly would be nice to have HM/PDX_Doug come to the outer reaches of his kingdom. But, Tami, I hear he has a wedding to go to that weekend








[/quote]

You are so Fresh Missy


----------



## wolfwood

Thank you









Just couldn't let it go by unanswered and, besides, you would be dissappointed with anything less, yes?


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just couldn't let it go by unanswered and, besides, you would be dissappointed with anything less, yes?


Absolutely


----------



## huntr70

I wonder what the percentage will be of Outbacks that weekend....
















Those poor Amish won't know what hit them.

Steve


----------



## Lady Di

I think they are just about used to anything.

On the other hand, think about the guy who is surrounded.


----------



## johnp

Somebody book 1560 please if not I"ll be the one surrounded by non-Outbackers.

John


----------



## Lady Di

Can't have that, come on.

Somebody?


----------



## RizFam

Lady Di said:


> Can't have that, come on.
> 
> Somebody?


Really b/c then we'll have to listen to John whine all weekend









Just kidding John


----------



## Lady Di

Cme on, spare us all! We don't want to hear John Whine!


----------



## RizFam

Lady Di said:


> Cme on, spare us all! We don't want to hear John Whine!


----------



## Lady Di

Good one Tami!


----------



## johnp




----------



## RizFam

johnp2000 said:


>


----------



## Lady Di

John,

Are you starting to get a complex? No Outbacker wants to camp next to you!


----------



## wolfwood

Lady Di said:


> John,
> 
> Are you starting to get a complex? No Outbacker wants to camp next to you!


Hey folks. I'll vouch for him. He was a great neighbor last Fall in NH !!!

He provides a mean set of landing lights and I only had to chase him away from the windows twice all weekend


----------



## Lady Di

Going once, going twice!

Last call for 1560!


----------



## brenda

Hi again, I see that you did find out that the site was being held for the outback group..It is looking like we will be getting a 28krs. We go tomorrow to check it out again and if all is well we leave a deposit and will pick up in a week or two.We are in the process of selling a TT now so we have the money towards the new outback.. This looks like such a fun group that we had to go with an outback!! we need a toyhauler as dh and I both have harleys. We will put his in the toyhauler and mine in the back of the truck if i decide to bring it along.. We are hoping to go to the capemay rally too.


----------



## Rubrhammer

I've seen campgrounds listed in PassPort America's list that only have that many sites total! Awesome job.
Any plans for a train ride?


----------



## Hokie

Map updated with 34 families:










http://www.yakulis.org/roast.jpg


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

It's on my short list of things to do.

Tim


----------



## Lady Di

Hey John,

Good news! There is an Outback on the other side of the road, as well as behind you.


----------



## RizFam

****Good News**** 









There is still 1 site remaining w/ our group, site #1560, confirmation #35856 only until 5pm ET today.
So, there is still a chance that 1 more Outbacker can join in on the fun.


----------



## RizFam

Hokie said:


> Map updated with 34 families:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.yakulis.org/roast.jpg


Thanks Hokie, I put it on the front page as a thumbnail









Tami


----------



## kernfour

Just got off the phone with Wendy's uncle, we are penciled in for that date. We should probably get the same size pig as last year.

Leon


----------



## RizFam

kernfour said:


> Just got off the phone with Wendy's uncle, we are penciled in for that date. We should probably get the same size pig as last year.
> 
> Leon


Hooray







sounds like a plan








Thanks Leon!

Tami


----------



## huntr70

kernfour said:


> Just got off the phone with Wendy's uncle, we are penciled in for that date. We should probably get the same size pig as last year.
> 
> Leon


Hey!!!

Congrats on hitting the big 10 post mark!!!!!









Only a few thousand more to catch up to Tami!!









Steve


----------



## Rubrhammer

Here is what you need to do for theSOB surrrounded by the rally. Bring an OB sticker to put on his rig and call him a convert.
Bob


----------



## HootBob

great idea Bob 









Don


----------



## RizFam

Hey Everybody,

I saw Brian Hyde, [Keystone Manager that came to the Niagra Falls Rally this Summer] at the RV Show in NJ today. He is interested in attending our Pig Roast Rally this Fall.







It was very nice to see him again. I was shocked that he remembered me. Not only did he remember me, he knew what model OB we had & remembered that I had two dogs ....... I was impressed. I bought up the Factory 08 Rally & told him there are a lot of OBr's interested








I hope he can join us in Lancaster this fall!

Tami


----------



## Katrina

RizFam said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> I saw Brian Hyde, [Keystone Manager that came to the Niagra Falls Rally this Summer] at the RV Show in NJ today. He is interested in attending our Pig Roast Rally this Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very nice to see him again. I was shocked that he remembered me. Not only did he remember me, he knew what model OB we had & remembered that I had two dogs ....... I was impressed. I bought up the Factory 08 Rally & told him there are a lot of OBr's interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he can join us in Lancaster this fall!
> 
> Tami


Thats really cool Tami. They can turn this factory rally into something big if they do it right.


----------



## Fire44

That is great....

I hope the we get to go to the factory rally!!

Gary


----------



## JimBo99

Rubrhammer said:


> Here is what you need to do for theSOB surrrounded by the rally. Bring an OB sticker to put on his rig and call him a convert.
> Bob


How about, be super nice to him and show him the different OB models. Maybe the dealer guys will make him a special deal!


----------



## RizFam

JimBo99 said:


> Here is what you need to do for theSOB surrrounded by the rally. Bring an OB sticker to put on his rig and call him a convert.
> Bob


How about, be super nice to him and show him the different OB models. Maybe the dealer guys will make him a special deal!
[/quote]

Excellent idea Jim








You haven't been to a rally where there were SOB strangers among us. We work very diligently in recruiting all that we can.









Tami


----------



## HootBob

Thats great Tami like to see him again

Don


----------



## kernfour

This little piggy went to the market,this little piggy stayed home, and this little piggy went to Spring Gulch .

Leon

PS #11 Steve


----------



## Fire44

kernfour said:


> This little piggy went to the market,this little piggy stayed home, and this little piggy went to Spring Gulch .
> 
> Leon
> 
> PS #11 Steve


and didn't go home!!!!!

Gary


----------



## johnp

[quote name='kernfour' date='Jan 26 2007, 10:54 PM' post='184102']
This little piggy went to the market,this little piggy stayed home, and this little piggy went to Spring Gulch .

Leon

And went home with 34 families in the North east in little pieces









John


----------



## prevish gang

Sick, but true. Let's not give the little piggy feelings please, I just want to enjoy him guilt free. He could be Wilbur from Charlottes Web!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

prevish gang said:


> Sick, but true. Let's not give the little piggy feelings please, I just want to enjoy him guilt free. He could be Wilbur from Charlottes Web!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well, Wilbur, how do you like barbeque sauce?


----------



## kernfour

Barbeque sauce, ketchup, mustard, horse radish, etc. , how every you like it .

Leon


----------



## huntr70

prevish gang said:


> Sick, but true. Let's not give the little piggy feelings please, I just want to enjoy him guilt free. He could be Wilbur from Charlottes Web!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hmmmmmmm.....

Lola at Otter Lake, and Wilbur at Spring Gulch!!!

Sounds like we found a name for the pig already!!!









Steve

PS--You're up to 12, Leon!!


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> Sick, but true. Let's not give the little piggy feelings please, I just want to enjoy him guilt free. He could be Wilbur from Charlottes Web!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hmmmmmmm.....

Lola at Otter Lake, and Wilbur at Spring Gulch!!!

Sounds like we found a name for the pig already!!!









Steve

PS--You're up to 12, Leon!!
[/quote]

I Like it









suieeee here pig pig pig ..... suieeee!!
































I've just been told by John the (DH)







that the pig in question will be a girl. Because when given a choice the girls taste better


----------



## 3athlete

> Lola at Otter Lake, and Wilbur at Spring Gulch!!!


You all are sick, didn't your mothers ever tell you not to play with your food...oops I mean name it!


----------



## kernfour

huntr70 said:


> Sick, but true. Let's not give the little piggy feelings please, I just want to enjoy him guilt free. He could be Wilbur from Charlottes Web!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hmmmmmmm.....

Lola at Otter Lake, and Wilbur at Spring Gulch!!!

Sounds like we found a name for the pig already!!!









Steve

PS--You're up to 12, Leon!!
[/quote]

Here is #13 Yes the pig will be a girl,the butcher says they taste better.
So put on your thinking caps for a goooood name.

Leon


----------



## NJMikeC

Ester!


----------



## RizFam

NJMikeC said:


> Ester!


That's funny


----------



## prevish gang

RizFam said:


> Ester!


That's funny








[/quote]

Yes, Tami. In the words of Larry the Cable Guy, "That's funny right there. I don't care who you are!"

Esther it is since girls taste better. Of course we do. We bathe! Nobody wants grit between their teeth.

Darlene


----------



## Hokie

I am a pig roaster myself...very small scale though. Through the years I have developed a terrific vinegar and tomato based sauce that is neither too much North Carolina or Tennessee style. It is kind of right in the middle.

I look forward to making a batch for the Rally for all to enjoy! I may even contribute the recipe to the new outbackers cookbook that is in the works.

The only problem with this rally is that I need to wait another nine months!!!!!

-Sam


----------



## RizFam

Sam your secret sauce sounds wonderful. Can't wait to try it, but I guess we'll just have too









Tami


----------



## HootBob

Sounds great Sam








Is it time yet!!!!!

Don


----------



## NJMikeC

All,

I was reading another thread about somebody loving their Outback and Dawn (skippershe) said

" Outbackers Rule, SOBer's Drool!!!"

Couldn't help to think you have to put that on the sign when we are all at the "Oink Fest '07".

Mike C


----------



## RizFam

WELCOME DARMA92 







So glad you will be joining us







That makes 35 Outback Families











prevish gang said:


> Ester!


That's funny








[/quote]

Yes, Tami. In the words of Larry the Cable Guy, "That's funny right there. I don't care who you are!"

Darlene
[/quote]

I don't remember the line from that movie, but I do know that Mator the Tow Truck said that in Disney's Cars Movie











> " Outbackers Rule, SOBer's Drool!!!"
> 
> Couldn't help to think you have to put that on the sign when we are all at the "Oink Fest '07".


I don't know Mike, even tho that is funny........... it isn't very nice







We wouldn't want to hurt anyone's feelings.

Tami


----------



## RizFam

_Click to enlarge_

Site Map updated for us by Hokie ........Thank You!!

Tami


----------



## huntr70

for any newbies that may want to try to get in on this.

Steve


----------



## RizFam

*else*


----------



## Rubrhammer

Tami,
Just put the pig roast on our calender. I'll call and reserve tomorrow.
Bob
Yee Ha


----------



## prevish gang

Rubrhammer said:


> Tami,
> Just put the pig roast on our calender. I'll call and reserve tomorrow.
> Bob
> Yee Ha


YAHOO!!! I get to camp with you twice this year!

Darlene


----------



## fredr

Ok, you talked us into it.







Will call tomorrow and reserve a spot and will reply back with site number.


----------



## kernfour

Keep going like this we will need two pigs.

Leon


----------



## huntr70

kernfour said:


> Keep going like this we will need two pigs.
> 
> Leon


Yeah right........

After the 10 tables of food and 250 lb pig at Otter Lake, who the heck needs MORE food!!!!???
















Steve

PS---Leon--you're up to 15 posts!!! Yeah!!


----------



## RizFam

Rubrhammer said:


> Tami,
> Just put the pig roast on our calender. I'll call and reserve tomorrow.
> Bob
> Yee Ha





> *fredr Posted Yesterday, 10:58 PM*
> 
> Ok, you talked us into it. Will call tomorrow and reserve a spot and will reply back with site number.


Excellent







that would make 37 Families


----------



## fredr

fredr said:


> Ok, you talked us into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will call tomorrow and reserve a spot and will reply back with site number.










We are now all set. Will be on site number 1536 arriving Friday.


----------



## RizFam

fredr said:


> Ok, you talked us into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will call tomorrow and reserve a spot and will reply back with site number.










We are now all set. Will be on site number 1536 arriving Friday.
[/quote]

Hooray


----------



## Rubrhammer

I looked at page one and saw the office hours listed as Mon-Fri so I didn't call this morning. Now I see that someone else made reservations today so I called. Was transferred to someone who handles the rallys who wasn't there. Left my message requesting Thur-Sun reservations. Hopefully they'll call me back tomorrow. Otherwise I'll call again on Mon.








Bob


----------



## Lady Di

Wow! 36 or 37 or....?

This is going to be a MEGA MEGA rally.


----------



## Hokie

Map Bump! Including rubrhammer and fredr!


----------



## HootBob

WOW!! getting bigger and bigger









Don


----------



## Fire44

Who ever it is on site 1574 is going to be REALLY suprised!!!

Maybe we should all show up in the middle of the night......when he wakes up, Outbacks EVERYWHERE!!!!

Gary


----------



## johnp

Hopefully they are not vegetarians









John


----------



## mountainlady56

I sure wish I could homeschool Jimmy successfully, and make this rally, all the way from the GA/FL line!! Sounds like a great time, and I haven't been in that area since 1978!! Didn't have time to really see the area, and would LOVE to meet all you guys!!! I'm gonna start the homeschool season during the summer break, and see how things go. If they work out, we'll try to see you guys there!!
Darlene


----------



## johnp

You would definatly get the distace award for that trip. Hope it works out for you.

John


----------



## RizFam

Fire44 said:


> Who ever it is on site 1574 is going to be REALLY suprised!!!
> 
> Maybe we should all show up in the middle of the night......when he wakes up, Outbacks EVERYWHERE!!!!
> 
> Gary


It looks like we are going to have to persuade the occupants of 1574 in becoming Outbackers.







Wouldn't it be a hoot if it turned out to be an Outback









Darlene we'd love to have you......you know the more the merrier. Yes JohnP is right, you would receive the longest distnace travelled award.







Unless Jimbo is further away







I believe it was Gary's idea to make up the categories for the awards list?


----------



## Rubrhammer

We tried to get site1577 but that is already taken so we will be on 1535. Hope that doesn't catagorize us as "out of the loop".








Bob


----------



## RizFam




----------



## RizFam

Thank You Hokie for the Site Map Update, appreciate it.


----------



## lilunsure

Got room for one more?
Following our usual stratagy, we have booked late and are out of the Group.
Site 1520, Thursday thru Sunday. Though we're still on the Hokiemap....Barely...

See You There!
John


----------



## RizFam

lilunsure said:


> Got room for one more?
> Following our usual stratagy, we have booked late and are out of the Group.
> Site 1520, Thursday thru Sunday. Though we're still on the Hokiemap....Barely...
> 
> See You There!
> John


Glad to hear it







Welcome aboard.


----------



## HootBob

Yes glad you are in 
Doesn't matter if your a little bit away from the rest as long as you are there
Is it time yet!!!!!!

Don


----------



## Lady Di

Welcome, glad you can join us.


----------



## 3athlete

Holy Cow...or should I say Pig

What a rally! When is it again, tomorrow? Wishful thinking









This is going to be a great one!


----------



## webeopelas

Does this mean it is a 2 or 3 pig rally?


----------



## RizFam

Good question







I don't know? Leon will have to answer that question. I'm not sure if he even has a Pig picked out yet? Last year they knew who was the "chosen one."


----------



## Hokie

Time for another Map Bump! Adding *lilunsure* to the map this time. It will be great to have them at the rally especially to carry on their legacy of being the members in the back 40







. See you there!


----------



## JimBo99

Well, we can't make it to the rally. Just cancelled res. for site #1548. We are headed to Montana! See my Montana note under General Discussion. We will make another rally sometime. Have a great time!!
Jim


----------



## Lady Di

Sorry to hear that.

You will be missed, plus you no longer get the award for most distance travelled.


----------



## RizFam

So sorry you won't be joining us, but very excited for you going to Montana.









I just called the cg & spoke w/ Joan. She will move Lilunsure- 1520 into Jim's Site 1548. 
Rob(rsg99) your site is very big so she said you will not want to lost that site.









Hope that is OK.

Tami


----------



## lilunsure

Even the best laid plans.....

Thank You to Tami for thinking of us. 
I thing we're starting to get a reputation with always being outside the group.
I think this wil make things even more enjoyable....

Thanks Again...
John


----------



## RizFam

lilunsure said:


> Even the best laid plans.....
> 
> Thank You to Tami for thinking of us.
> I thing we're starting to get a reputation with always being outside the group.
> I think this wil make things even more enjoyable....
> 
> Thanks Again...
> John


You're Welcome.


----------



## Zymurgist

In our usual fashion, here we are fashionably late. Signed up today Friday-Sunday Spot #1526. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Lady Di

Welcome!









Glad you can make it.


----------



## RizFam

Zymurgist said:


> In our usual fashion, here we are fashionably late. Signed up today Friday-Sunday Spot #1526. Looking forward to it!


Awesome Welcome Aboard


----------



## Fire44

Another one!!! That is great. How many is it now?

Gary


----------



## RizFam

*38*


----------



## Hokie

Map Update!
Glad to have lilunsure next to us!


----------



## Bill H

Hokie said:


> Map Update!
> Glad to have lilunsure next to us!


Now how should I take that...........


----------



## Hokie

Oops....sorry about that....forgot I had two sides!


----------



## HootBob

RizFam said:


> *38*


AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This should be a great rally

Don


----------



## RizFam

Thank you Sam for the map update appreciate that.



> *HootBob Posted Apr 19 2007, 09:42 PM *
> QUOTE(RizFam @ Apr 19 2007, 05:32 PM)
> 
> 38
> 
> AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> This should be a great rally
> 
> Don


Yep


----------



## huntr70

Just an FYI for everyone attending this rally.

We have decided that to simplify this huge event, we will NOT hold a normal potluck.

Since we are doing the pig roast, we have decided that we will provide salads (mac, potato, cole slaw, etc) along with hamburgers and hot dogs for those that do not want the pig.

Possibly thinking deep frying a turkey or 2 also.

Based on last years event, we think it will really simplify things by not having to have 38 familys coordinate to have their contributions to the pot luck ready at the same time.

As thing progress towards the date, we will be asking for a $ amount to contribute for the dinner. This is just to cover the costs of the food, and nothing else. A pig roast is very time intensive to pull off, as some of you from last year remember.

Leon, Steve, and John missed almost an entire day camping with their families to pick up and deliver the pig and roaster.

If anyone has objections, or other suggestions, feel free to comment. The majority at the recent Rally in Cape May, agreed that we should proceed as described above.

Steve


----------



## happycamper

Sounds good here!

Will pitch in what ever is needed!!!


----------



## nynethead

Let us know if there is anything we can do or bring for the group.


----------



## Lady Di

Sounds like a plan.

If anything is needed besides $$ let me know.


----------



## rsg99

Sounds like a good plan to me







It will make it easier for everybody to plan their day out. I vote for name tags also this year - I will provide if anybody wants them...What do you think?

Rob


----------



## luv2camp

Sounds like a great plan to me... Sides for the group and nametags.

I'd even be willing to make the potato and/or macaroni salad for the group, if you wanted a more home-made flavor. You could pay me instead of a deli. I've got great recipes (from my catering days).

Just a thought, but I can understand if you want to keep it even more simple than that. I'm ALL for simple!


----------



## mtq

Sounds good to me......


----------



## RizFam

I think we should talk about desserts? If some of us still want to make something homemade maybe it could be a dessert? Just throwing it out there. 
Name tags are a wonderful idea, good thinking Rob!


----------



## Moosegut

Okay, I just made the reservation so you can add Moosegut right behind you Hokie - and don't slight me the way you did Lilunsure.









Put us right thar in 1564.


----------



## Fire44

The idea for the pot luck sounds good to me. If you want a dessert or two I am sure I can come up with something. If there is anything I can do to help with the pig roast let me know.

Moosegut it is great to have you coming....

Gary


----------



## RizFam

Yeah Moosegut's coming!









Thanks, we appreciate the offers to help out, & will take you up on that if needed.









Tami


----------



## Moosegut

RizFam said:


> Yeah Moosegut's coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


 Karen doesn't know it yet, so don't tell her.







I'll surprise her.


----------



## battalionchief3

Hey moosegut I hope you dont snore too loud, we are your new neighbors for the weekend. We just booked our spot and its 1563. See ya their. Add us to the map.


----------



## Moosegut

battalionchief3 said:


> Hey moosegut I hope you dont snore too loud, we are your new neighbors for the weekend. We just booked our spot and its 1563. See ya their. Add us to the map.


 I don't snore, but I've thrown DW out of bed many times because she wakes me up. I'll make sure she's on your side of the camper.


----------



## mollyp

As is typical, we are bringing up the rear. Count us in too. I just reserved site #1528, arriving Thursday, leaving Sunday. Looking forward to seeing some of you again and meeting some new people. We are available to help with whatever...........Just let us know.

Wendy


----------



## Fire44

It keeps getting bigger and bigger...

That is great!!!

There has to be a few more that want to come.....don't wait, space is limited!!!!

Gary


----------



## johnp

That pig is going to be huge.

What does that bring the total to.

John


----------



## huntr70

Should be 41 now........

Anyone else?? I can't believe there are still sites available.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

40...I believe.


----------



## RizFam

mollyp said:


> As is typical, we are bringing up the rear. Count us in too. I just reserved site #1528, arriving Thursday, leaving Sunday. Looking forward to seeing some of you again and meeting some new people. We are available to help with whatever...........Just let us know.
> 
> Wendy





> battalionchief3 Posted Today, 02:16 PM
> Hey moosegut I hope you dont snore too loud, we are your new neighbors for the weekend. We just booked our spot and its 1563. See ya their. Add us to the map.










*41 FAMILIES* 









Awesome!!!


----------



## lilunsure

Just let us know what we can do to help out. Food, donation, helping hand...Whatever you need.

The name tags would be a blessing for me.....It takes about 10 minutes or two beers to completly erase the name of the person I was just talking to out of the echo chamber I call my brain.

John


----------



## Lady Di

Wow!

As I said before, Tami you should be the 'Rally Master'.









I can make a dessert!


----------



## RizFam

Lady Di said:


> Wow!
> 
> As I said before, Tami you should be the 'Rally Master'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can make a dessert!


Rita Rita Rita,

Thank you for your support.








But, it has nothing to do with me..........I assure you. 
It is all about the PIG. 









Tami


----------



## NJMikeC

I'll see if I can drag an SOB friend or 2 along. The number 50 would be nice. I remember last year that a lot of folks signed up within the last month.

Hope somebody is feeding Esther a whole lot of corn!

Oh Esther your so hot---- like 350 degrees!


----------



## RizFam

NJMikeC said:


> I'll see if I can drag an SOB friend or 2 along. The number 50 would be nice. I remember last year that a lot of folks signed up within the last month.
> 
> Hope somebody is feeding Esther a whole lot of corn!
> 
> Oh Esther your so hot---- like 350 degrees!










I had actually forgotten that we named her Esther.


----------



## webeopelas

We need a "EstherCam" to avidly watch her put on weight.


----------



## Hokie

Alright, here is the latest map update!


----------



## Bill H

Hokie said:


> Alright, here is the latest map update!


I hope they give the guy in 1574 fair warning.........


----------



## RizFam

Thanks Hokie ......... um but ....







you forgot mollyp in 1528..........sorry.


----------



## Lady Di

Ahh! Esther, What a pig!


----------



## Hokie

Sorry about that....here is the latest....with mollyp!


----------



## RizFam

Thanks Sam.


----------



## mollyp

I need to thank you too Sam. We wouldn't want to be left out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 'Ohana

Just made reservations for the Fall [email protected] Spring Gulch. I'm also bringing along a Non-Outbacker friend and we are in sites # 1524 (Outback) and 1523 (Non-Outback, as of now







) . Looking foward to meeting you all.

The outbacknjack family


----------



## Fire44

Welcome to the rally!!!! Can't wait to meet you and your family.

Gary


----------



## damar92

Sorry to say that we are dropping out of this rally to attend one that is a little bit closer. I will be cancelling our site reservation tomorrow, so if anybody is interested in site #1537 let me know.

Darryl


----------



## 3athlete

> Sorry to say that we are dropping out of this rally to attend one that is a little bit closer.


DITTO

We were on site 1467 if anyone wants to move into "the circle". Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## RizFam

damar92 said:


> Sorry to say that we are dropping out of this rally to attend one that is a little bit closer. I will be cancelling our site reservation tomorrow, so if anybody is interested in site #1537 let me know.
> 
> Darryl





> 3athlete Posted May 24 2007, 05:57 PM
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to say that we are dropping out of this rally to attend one that is a little bit closer.
> 
> 
> 
> DITTO
> 
> We were on site 1467 if anyone wants to move into "the circle". Hope you all have a great time.
Click to expand...

OK, Thanks Darryl, thanks Clare. Sorry you won't be joining us, but we'll still be together that weekend via







Outbackers Rally Cyber Cam


----------



## Chestnut

We just signed up! Weâ€™ll be in site 1512 Friday-Sunday.

Jessica


----------



## RizFam

*WELCOME outbacknjack & Chestnut







that makes 42 Families ..... Woo Hoo!!*


----------



## jerseyoutbacker

We just signed up for Friday-Sunday with our new 23RS site #1564.


----------



## RizFam

.:Jersey-Outbacker.: said:


> We just signed up for Friday-Sunday with our new 23RS site #1564.


Hi .:Jersey-Outbacker.:







Very happy to see that you will be joining us.







However are you sure about your site #, b/c Moosegut & Fam are in that site?









Tami


----------



## Moosegut

RizFam said:


> We just signed up for Friday-Sunday with our new 23RS site #1564.


Hi .:Jersey-Outbacker.:







Very happy to see that you will be joining us.







However are you sure about your site #, b/c Moosegut & Fam are in that site?









Tami [/quote] Hmmm, this is interesting. I just called to verify my reservation and they told me I have 1565, but I was positive they had given me 1564 (Of course, I can't find my confirmation right now). I see an endavi on the map for 1565. I searched the members and I don't see a member by that name. Anyone know who that is?


----------



## RizFam

Yes, that is Ed & Edy we met them at the Cape May Rally. If I have time I'll call tomorrow & double check w/ Lisa the manager. We did lose a couple of sites recently so, maybe they are saving them for us?









No biggie I just wanted to add .:Jersey OBrs:. to the front page.

Tami


----------



## skippershe

no, I have 1564


----------



## RizFam

skippershe said:


> no, I have 1564


Cool














you mean we finally get to meet.







& I don't have to go to Zion.









Tami


----------



## 2224

Just got the word that one of our daughters is having this huge party for their twenty year anniversary.
The date is September 29 so we have to drop out of the pig roast. We were looking forward to it very much. We will watch the posts and hopefully see you again in the future. We were on site 1565 so that is now open.


----------



## jerseyoutbacker

When I made the reservation, I did question the lady I spoke with about that site number because I was looking at the map as we were speaking on the phone. She said that if I wanted that site, it would cost a 12 pack of Yuengling so it was no problem for me to bump someone. Now for a case....I'll switch with someone else
















Just kidding, but I did ask twice, she said it wasn't reserved. I thought maybe Moosegut cancelled. Find your registration Moosegut and let me know what's up. (please)


----------



## johnp

Site 1561 is now available. Sorry to say but I'll be staying closer to home that weekend. See you by way of the "Rally web cam" Enjoy the pig.

John


----------



## BritsOnTour

.:Jersey-Outbacker.: said:


> When I made the reservation, I did question the lady I spoke with about that site number because I was looking at the map as we were speaking on the phone. She said that if I wanted that site, it would cost a 12 pack of Yuengling so it was no problem for me to bump someone. Now for a case....I'll switch with someone else


LOL! Oh, you are going to fit in just fine with this group!!

Ali


----------



## RizFam

johnp2000 said:


> Site 1561 is now available. Sorry to say but I'll be staying closer to home that weekend. See you by way of the "Rally web cam" Enjoy the pig.
> 
> John


OK John







Have Fun!!

Tami


----------



## RizFam

Hi









I apologize to the new member that recently emailed me about the Pig Roast. Your email was accidently deleted. I don't have your screen name or your site #. Please resend it or post it here on this thread.

Again I apologize about that,
Tami


----------



## huntr70

I think we should start getting an idea of a headcount so we can figure out how much food we are looking for.......

Any ideas for an easy way to do this??

We were also thinking of roasting some half chickens for those that may not want pig.....maybe a C or P count also??

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper

RizFam said:


> *WELCOME outbacknjack & Chestnut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that makes 42 Families ..... Woo Hoo!!*


that is a lot of Outbacks!
















Enoy the trip everyone!


----------



## RizFam

Thanks O/C










*OK Everyone Please list how many in your party will want Pork & Chicken.*

RizFam- 2 Pork
Mom & Dad Kern - 
Chestnut - 
outbacknjack- SOB - 
outbacknjack -
Zymurgist - 
mollyp - 
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 
NYnetHead - 
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 
webeopelas - 
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 
luv2camp's Friends - 
Bill H - 
Hokie - 
lilunsure - 
happycamper - 
brenda - 
Chris - 
Mark - 
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 
battalionchief3 -
Moosegut - 
mtq-
Ride-n-10 - 
Lady Di - 
Sharon AG & GGGator - 
tdvffjohn - 
Hootbob - 
Prevish Gang - 
BritsOnTour - 
WillTy3 - 
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 
Huntr70 - 
Fire44 - 
Highlander -

Thanks, 
Tami


----------



## huntr70

*OK Everyone Please list how many in your party will want Pork & Chicken.*

RizFam- 2 Pork
Mom & Dad Kern - 
Chestnut - 
outbacknjack- SOB - 
outbacknjack -
Zymurgist - 
mollyp - 
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 
NYnetHead - 
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 
webeopelas - 
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 
luv2camp's Friends - 
Bill H - 
Hokie - 
lilunsure - 
happycamper - 
brenda - 
Chris - 
Mark - 
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 
battalionchief3 -
Moosegut - 
mtq-
Ride-n-10 - 
Lady Di - 
Sharon AG & GGGator - 
tdvffjohn - 
Hootbob - 
Prevish Gang - 
BritsOnTour - 
WillTy3 - 
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
Fire44 - 
Highlander -


----------



## Moosegut

*OK Everyone Please list how many in your party will want Pork & Chicken.*

RizFam- 2 Pork
Mom & Dad Kern - 
Chestnut - 
outbacknjack- SOB - 
outbacknjack -
Zymurgist - 
mollyp - 
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 
NYnetHead - 
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 
webeopelas - 
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 
luv2camp's Friends - 
Bill H - 
Hokie - 
lilunsure - 
happycamper - 
brenda - 
Chris - 
Mark - 
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 
battalionchief3 -
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
mtq-
Ride-n-10 - 
Lady Di - 
Sharon AG & GGGator - 
tdvffjohn - 
Hootbob - 
Prevish Gang - 
BritsOnTour - 
WillTy3 - 
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
Fire44 - 
Highlander -


----------



## webeopelas

Moosegut said:


> *OK Everyone Please list how many in your party will want Pork & Chicken.*
> 
> RizFam- 2 Pork
> Mom & Dad Kern -
> Chestnut -
> outbacknjack- SOB -
> outbacknjack -
> Zymurgist -
> mollyp -
> Rubrhammer -
> fredr -
> NYnetHead -
> NYnetHead's Cuzin -
> webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> smallclan -
> luv2camp -
> luv2camp's Friends -
> Bill H -
> Hokie -
> lilunsure -
> happycamper -
> brenda -
> Chris -
> Mark -
> rsg99 -
> NJMikeC -
> battalionchief3 -
> Moosegut - 4 Chicken
> mtq-
> Ride-n-10 -
> Lady Di -
> Sharon AG & GGGator -
> tdvffjohn -
> Hootbob -
> Prevish Gang -
> BritsOnTour -
> WillTy3 -
> Thurston -
> Kernfour -
> Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
> Fire44 -
> Highlander -


----------



## tdvffjohn

webeopelas said:


> *OK Everyone Please list how many in your party will want Pork & Chicken.*
> 
> RizFam- 2 Pork
> Mom & Dad Kern -
> Chestnut -
> outbacknjack- SOB -
> outbacknjack -
> Zymurgist -
> mollyp -
> Rubrhammer -
> fredr -
> NYnetHead -
> NYnetHead's Cuzin -
> webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> smallclan -
> luv2camp -
> luv2camp's Friends -
> Bill H -
> Hokie -
> lilunsure -
> happycamper -
> brenda -
> Chris -
> Mark -
> rsg99 -
> NJMikeC -
> battalionchief3 -
> Moosegut - 4 Chicken
> mtq-
> Ride-n-10 -
> Lady Di -
> Sharon AG & GGGator -
> tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
> Hootbob -
> Prevish Gang -
> BritsOnTour -
> WillTy3 -
> Thurston -
> Kernfour -
> Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
> Fire44 -
> Highlander -


[/quote]


----------



## RizFam

> webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Boy do I hear that.









Tami


----------



## WillTy3

tdvffjohn said:


> *OK Everyone Please list how many in your party will want Pork & Chicken.*
> 
> RizFam- 2 Pork
> Mom & Dad Kern -
> Chestnut -
> outbacknjack- SOB -
> outbacknjack -
> Zymurgist -
> mollyp -
> Rubrhammer -
> fredr -
> NYnetHead -
> NYnetHead's Cuzin -
> webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> smallclan -
> luv2camp -
> luv2camp's Friends -
> Bill H -
> Hokie -
> lilunsure -
> happycamper -
> brenda -
> Chris -
> Mark -
> rsg99 -
> NJMikeC -
> battalionchief3 -
> Moosegut - 4 Chicken
> mtq-
> Ride-n-10 -
> Lady Di -
> Sharon AG & GGGator -
> tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
> Hootbob -
> Prevish Gang -
> BritsOnTour -
> WillTy3 - 2P
> Thurston -
> Kernfour -
> Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
> Fire44 -
> Highlander -


[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Lady Di

WillTy3 said:


> *OK Everyone Please list how many in your party will want Pork & Chicken.*
> 
> RizFam- 2 Pork
> Mom & Dad Kern -
> Chestnut -
> outbacknjack- SOB -
> outbacknjack -
> Zymurgist -
> mollyp -
> Rubrhammer -
> fredr -
> NYnetHead -
> NYnetHead's Cuzin -
> webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> smallclan -
> luv2camp -
> luv2camp's Friends -
> Bill H -
> Hokie -
> lilunsure -
> happycamper -
> brenda -
> Chris -
> Mark -
> rsg99 -
> NJMikeC -
> battalionchief3 -
> Moosegut - 4 Chicken
> mtq-
> Ride-n-10 -
> Lady Di - 2 pork, one chicken
> Sharon AG & GGGator -
> tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
> Hootbob -
> Prevish Gang -
> BritsOnTour -
> WillTy3 - 2P
> Thurston -
> Kernfour -
> Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
> Fire44 -
> Highlander -


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## cooplash

We are signed up for site 1527 the pig roast rally! We're newbies, so go easy on us









Our otherwise ambitious camping itinerary for the summer:

Point Lookout State Park in Southern Maryland - 6/29-7/1

Breezy Point, Chesapeake Beach - 8/2-5

Frontier Town, Assateague/West Ocean City - 8/11 - 8/18

Anvil Campground, Williamsburg - 8/30-9/3

We are also shooting for Luray Jellystone, Cherokee Jellystone, and Oconee Point/SC the week of 7/14, but we have to work out our reservations first. That's a trek to see the in-laws ultimately. And still other stuff in the works!

If our paths might cross with anyone, just give us a shout-out!

We are long-time pop-up-ers, and we are looking forward to taking the leap into TT-dom. My hubby no longer moans about all the work when I mention camping!


----------



## RizFam

Welcome Cooplash 









Tami


----------



## HootBob

Looks like 4P and 3C for us

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

Welcome Cooplash







Don t worry, you won t be newbies by Sept









John


----------



## Zymurgist

Put down 4 Pork for the Zymurgists. (goes better with the beer)









BTW we drove right by the campground yesterday in our travels through Lancaster County. We wanted to stop in and look around but were running short on time, maybe next time we are down that way.

See ya,
Carl


----------



## cooplash

3 pork and one chicken for the Coopers. My hubby is from SC and so we are well acquainted with the pig roast fun









We will be there Fri-Sun. Look fwd to meeting y'all. Beth


----------



## RizFam

OK Everyone Please list how many in your party will want Pork & Chicken.

Mom & Dad Kern - 
Chestnut - 
outbacknjack- SOB - 
outbacknjack -
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
Cooplash 3 Pork, 1 chick
mollyp - 
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 
NYnetHead - 
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 
luv2camp's Friends - 
Bill H - 
Hokie - 
lilunsure - 
happycamper - 
brenda - 
Chris - 
Mark - 
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 
battalionchief3 -
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
mtq-
Ride-n-10 - 
Lady Di - 2 pork, one chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 
BritsOnTour - 
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 
Highlander -


----------



## NJMikeC

Tami & Steve,

2 Pork and 2 Chicken here!

Mike C


----------



## RizFam

> Tami & Steve,
> 
> 2 Pork and 2 Chicken here!
> 
> Mike C


Got it









OK Everyone Please list how many in your party will want Pork & Chicken.

Mom & Dad Kern - 
Chestnut - 
outbacknjack- SOB - 
outbacknjack -
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
Cooplash 3 Pork, 1 chick
mollyp - 
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 
NYnetHead - 
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 
luv2camp's Friends - 
Bill H - 
Hokie - 
lilunsure - 
happycamper - 
brenda - 
Chris - 
Mark - 
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 -
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
mtq-
Ride-n-10 - 
Lady Di - 2 pork, one chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 
BritsOnTour - 
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 
Highlander -

Tami


----------



## prevish gang

4 Pork here

Darlene


----------



## RizFam

OK Everyone Please list how many in your party will want Pork & Chicken.

Mom & Dad Kern - 
Chestnut - 
outbacknjack- SOB - 
outbacknjack -
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
Cooplash 3 Pork, 1 chick
mollyp - 
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 
NYnetHead - 
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 
luv2camp's Friends - 
Bill H - 
Hokie - 
lilunsure - 
happycamper - 
brenda - 
Chris - 
Mark - 
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 -
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
mtq-
Ride-n-10 - 
Lady Di - 2 pork, one chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 
Highlander -

Ok Darlene ......thanx!

Tami


----------



## mollyp

Tami,

Two pork for us -

Thanks


----------



## 'Ohana

RizFam said:


> OK Everyone Please list how many in your party will want Pork & Chicken.
> 
> Mom & Dad Kern -
> Chestnut -
> outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
> outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
> Zymurgist - 4 Pork
> Cooplash 3 Pork, 1 chick
> mollyp -
> Rubrhammer -
> fredr -
> NYnetHead -
> NYnetHead's Cuzin -
> webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
> smallclan -
> luv2camp -
> luv2camp's Friends -
> Bill H -
> Hokie -
> lilunsure -
> happycamper -
> brenda -
> Chris -
> Mark -
> rsg99 -
> NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
> battalionchief3 -
> Moosegut - 4 Chicken
> mtq-
> Ride-n-10 -
> Lady Di - 2 pork, one chicken
> Sharon AG & GGGator -
> tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
> Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
> Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
> BritsOnTour -
> WillTy3 - 2P
> Thurston -
> Kernfour -
> Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
> RizFam- 2 Pork
> Fire44 -
> Highlander -
> 
> Ok Darlene ......thanx!
> 
> Tami


Thanks, Tami


----------



## RizFam

OK Everyone Please list how many in your party will want Pork & Chicken.

Mom & Dad Kern - 
Chestnut - 
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 
NYnetHead - 
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 
luv2camp's Friends - 
Bill H - 
Hokie - 
lilunsure - 
happycamper - 
brenda - 
Chris - 
Mark - 
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 -
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
mtq-
Ride-n-10 - 
Lady Di - 2 pork, one chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 
Highlander -

Tami


----------



## Fire44

RizFam said:


> OK Everyone Please list how many in your party will want Pork & Chicken.
> 
> Mom & Dad Kern -
> Chestnut -
> outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
> outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
> Zymurgist - 4 Pork
> Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 chick
> mollyp - 2 Pork
> Rubrhammer -
> fredr -
> NYnetHead -
> NYnetHead's Cuzin -
> webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
> smallclan -
> luv2camp -
> luv2camp's Friends -
> Bill H -
> Hokie -
> lilunsure -
> happycamper -
> brenda -
> Chris -
> Mark -
> rsg99 -
> NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
> battalionchief3 -
> Moosegut - 4 Chicken
> mtq-
> Ride-n-10 -
> Lady Di - 2 pork, one chicken
> Sharon AG & GGGator -
> tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
> Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
> Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
> BritsOnTour -
> WillTy3 - 2P
> Thurston -
> Kernfour -
> Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
> RizFam- 2 Pork
> Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker
> Highlander -
> 
> Tami


----------



## Hokie

Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chicken


----------



## Hokie

Tami,

Here is the latest map with all of the recent changes. Enjoy! By the way, I show more families attending than 41, so I may have a few mistakes. Corrections are welcome by PM!

-Sam


----------



## RizFam

OK Everyone Please list how many in your party will want Pork & Chicken.

Mom & Dad Kern - 
Chestnut - 
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 
NYnetHead - 
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 
luv2camp's Friends - 
Bill H - 
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 
happycamper - 
brenda - 
Chris - 
Mark - 
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 -
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.: 
mtq-
Ride-n-10 - 
Lady Di - 2 pork, one chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 
Highlander -

Thanks Sam!









Tami


----------



## Hokie

cooplash said:


> Anvil Campground, Williamsburg - 8/30-9/3


Welcome Cooplash!

Watch out for those trains at Anvil Campground. They will shake your trailer when they come by! Try to get a campsite away from them.


----------



## cooplash

Thanks for the advice! Is the train near the office? I think we are near the office cuz they told me that the spaces there fit our size TT better. Beth


----------



## Chestnut

Tami,

5 Pork for us. (well, 4 1/2, the little one doesn't eat much) Thanks!

Jessica


----------



## RizFam

OK Everyone Please list how many in your party will want Pork & Chicken.

Mom & Dad Kern - 
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ...








outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 
NYnetHead - 
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 
luv2camp's Friends - 
Bill H - 
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 
happycamper - 
brenda - 
Chris - 
Mark - 
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 -
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.: 
mtq-
Ride-n-10 - 
Lady Di - 2 pork, one chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 
Highlander -


----------



## wolfwood

Wolfwood would like some pork shipped to NH, please.....


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> Wolfwood would like some pork shipped to NH, please.....


Ohhhhh ........ like it would be that easy.







You want Pork Sista you come







& git it


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> Wolfwood would like some pork shipped to NH, please.....


Ohhhhh ........ like it would be that easy.







You want Pork Sista you come







& git it














[/quote]
No, I'm sorry, I can't be there...I believe I have a wedding to go to....


----------



## 3athlete

> No, I'm sorry, I can't be there...I believe I have a wedding to go to....


























OUCH!

but too funny!


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> Wolfwood would like some pork shipped to NH, please.....


Ohhhhh ........ like it would be that easy.







You want Pork Sista you come







& git it















[/quote]
No, I'm sorry, I can't be there...I believe I have a wedding to go to....
[/quote]

OUCH is right Clare ......


----------



## 4campers

RizFam said:


> Wolfwood would like some pork shipped to NH, please.....


Ohhhhh ........ like it would be that easy.







You want Pork Sista you come







& git it














[/quote]
No, I'm sorry, I can't be there...I believe I have a wedding to go to....
[/quote]

OUCH is right Clare ......















[/quote]

4campers Neil and Pat 2 pork
we will be in site 1567 just got the outback and I saw this and it sounds fun so we decided to go. Some thing differant for us.


----------



## RizFam

Welcome 4Campers 

I am thrilled the CG still has availability!!









Tami

OK Everyone Please list how many in your party will want Pork & Chicken.

Mom & Dad Kern - 
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ...








outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 
NYnetHead - 
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 
luv2camp's Friends - 
Bill H - 
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 
happycamper - 
brenda - 
Chris - 
Mark - 
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 -
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.: 
mtq-
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 
Highlander -


----------



## Fire44

We will have a total of three there.....

One Oinker
One Clucker
One PB&J (I'll have that one covered!!!)

Gary


----------



## RizFam

OK Everyone Please list how many in your party will want Pork & Chicken.

Mom & Dad Kern - 
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ... 
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 
NYnetHead - 
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 
luv2camp's Friends - 
Bill H - 
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 
happycamper - 
brenda - 
Chris - 
Mark - 
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 -
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.: 
mtq-
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J 
Highlander -


----------



## girard482

Hi everyone, just made our reservation for the pig roast be there on friday site#1525. anything we need to bring for it? see you all there. oh- 1 pork 2 chicken


----------



## RizFam

OK Everyone Please list how many in your party will want Pork & Chicken.

Mom & Dad Kern - 
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ... 
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick 
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 
NYnetHead - 
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 
luv2camp's Friends - 
Bill H - 
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 
happycamper - 
brenda - 
Chris - 
Mark - 3 Chick
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 -
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.: 
mtq-
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J 
Highlander -

Welcome girard482!
Glad you could join us & that makes 44


----------



## Hokie

The latest......


----------



## RizFam

Thanks Sam









Map updated on Front Info Page, compliments of Hokie!









Tami


----------



## RizFam

Pork & Chick Tally thus far: 

*Pork - 48 
Chicken - 28* 

Tami


----------



## nynethead

nynethead = 2 p and 2 c
nynethead cousin = 3 p and 2 c


----------



## RizFam

OK Everyone Please list how many in your party will want Pork & Chicken.

Mom & Dad Kern - 
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ... 
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick 
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 
NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 
luv2camp's Friends - 
Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 
happycamper - 
brenda - 
Chris - 
Mark - 3 Chick
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 -
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.: 
mtq- 4 Pork
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J 
Highlander -

Pork & Chick Tally thus far: 
*
Pork - 54 
Chicken - 30*


----------



## mtq

nynethead said:


> nynethead = 2 p and 2 c
> nynethead cousin = 3 p and 2 c


MTQ - 4 for PIG!!!!!


----------



## Bill H

2 for the PIG 
2 for chicken


----------



## lilunsure

3 for pig!

"Welcome aboard!" to Cooplash and 4Campers.

John


----------



## RizFam

OK Everyone Please list how many in your party will want Pork & Chicken.

Mom & Dad Kern - 
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ... 
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick 
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 
NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 
luv2camp's Friends - 
Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 3 Pork
happycamper - 
brenda - 
Chris - 3 Chick
Mark - 3 Chick
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 -
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.: 
mtq- 4 Pork
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J 
Highlander -

Pork & Chick Tally thus far:

*Pork - 57 
Chicken - 33*


----------



## mountainlady56

I haven't read through this entire thread, but I hope there's room for one more!! I just made a reservation for 9/26 (Thurs.) - 9/30 (Sun.). I'll be on site #1561.
Thanks!
Darlene


----------



## Fire44

Thats great Darlene!!!

Glad to have you coming!!!

Gary


----------



## RizFam

sgalady said:


> I haven't read through this entire thread, but I hope there's room for one more!! I just made a reservation for 9/26 (Thurs.) - 9/30 (Sun.). I'll be on site #1561.
> Thanks!
> Darlene



*WOW that is AWESOME Darlene !! *






























*That makes 45 Families* 









Tami


----------



## Highlander96

RizFam said:


> OK Everyone Please list how many in your party will want Pork & Chicken.
> 
> Mom & Dad Kern -
> Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ...
> outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
> outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
> Zymurgist - 4 Pork
> girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick
> Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
> mollyp - 2 Pork
> Rubrhammer -
> fredr -
> NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
> NYnetHead's Cuzin - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
> webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
> smallclan -
> luv2camp -
> luv2camp's Friends -
> Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
> Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
> lilunsure - 3 Pork
> happycamper -
> brenda -
> Chris - 3 Chick
> Mark - 3 Chick
> rsg99 -
> NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
> battalionchief3 -
> Moosegut - 4 Chicken
> .:Jersey-Outbacker.:
> mtq- 4 Pork
> 4Campers - 2 Pork
> Ride-n-10 -
> Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
> Sharon AG & GGGator -
> tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
> Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
> Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
> BritsOnTour -
> WillTy3 - 2P
> Thurston -
> Kernfour -
> Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
> RizFam- 2 Pork
> Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J
> Highlander - 2 Pork. The little ones are eating Hebrew Nationals.
> 
> Pork & Chick Tally thus far:
> 
> *Pork - 57
> Chicken - 33*


----------



## happycamper

Mom & Dad Kern - 
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ... 
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick 
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 
NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 
luv2camp's Friends - 
Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 3 Pork
happycamper - 1 Pork, 3 Chick
brenda - 
Chris - 3 Chick
Mark - 3 Chick
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 -
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.: 
mtq- 4 Pork
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J 
Highlander -

Pork & Chick Tally thus far:

Pork - 58 
Chicken - 36


----------



## Lady Di

Welcome Darlene! I finally get to meet you.









Rita


----------



## fredr

This family wants some CHORK :









Otherwise known as both chicken and pork.

2 - Pork

3 - Chicken

Thanks,

Fred & Pam & the triplets


----------



## luv2camp

Count us in for 3 pork (and one kid that will only eat chicken nuggets so we'll will make her dinner).

Our friends - 4 pork (and one kid that will only eat Chicken nuggets so they will make his dinner).

That's 7 more for the pork lovers (4 adults and 3 kids)!


----------



## Hokie

Map Bump


----------



## RizFam

Thanks for the Map update Sam!









Tami


----------



## RizFam

Mom & Dad Kern - 2 Chick
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ... 
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick 
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 2 Pork, 3 Chick 
NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 7 Pork
luv2camp's Friends ---- 
Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 3 Pork
happycamper - 1 Pork, 3 Chick
brenda - 
Chris - 3 Chick
Mark - 3 Chick
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 -
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.: 
mtq- 4 Pork
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 4 pork
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J 
Highlander - 2 Pork

*Pork & Chick Tally thus far: * 

*Pork - 73 
Chicken - 41*


----------



## SharonAG

2 pork and 1 chicken for us!!!


----------



## Ride-n-10

3-Pork & 3-Chicken for us.


----------



## RizFam

Mom & Dad Kern - 2 Chick
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ... 
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick 
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 2 Pork, 3 Chick 
NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 3 Pork
luv2camp's Friends - 4 Pork
Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 3 Pork
happycamper - 1 Pork, 3 Chick
brenda - 
Chris - 3 Chick
Mark - 3 Chick
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 -
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.: 
mtq- 4 Pork
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 3-Pork, 3 Chick
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 4 pork
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J 
Highlander - 2 Pork

Pork & Chick Tally thus far:

Pork - 78 
Chicken - 45

Thanks Everyone








Still need 8 members to tell us their choice.

Tami


----------



## luv2camp

Luv2Camp's friends are in my head count.

Luv2Camp should be 3 pork
Luv2Camp's SOB Friends should be 4 Pork.

Thanks for tracking all of this!


----------



## Paul and Amy

I wish I could go. I grew up in NJ and my brother lives in Easton. There is good shopping for all the woman who love to shope. Well, I have to work that weekend and we have taken sooo much time off. Enjoy all.


----------



## RizFam

luv2camp said:


> I wish I could go. I grew up in NJ and my brother lives in Easton. There is good shopping for all the woman who love to shope. Well, I have to work that weekend and we have taken sooo much time off. Enjoy all.


Wish you could join us as well.









Tami


----------



## brenda

Sorry for not replying sooner, I think we have 2 pork,, 1 chicken


----------



## RizFam

brenda said:


> Sorry for not replying sooner, I think we have 2 pork,, 1 chicken


No need to apologize Brenda, you've been busy camping.









Mom & Dad Kern - 2 Chick
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ... 
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick 
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 2 Pork, 3 Chick 
NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 3 Pork
luv2camp's Friends - 4 Pork
Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 3 Pork
happycamper - 1 Pork, 3 Chick
brenda - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
Chris - 3 Chick
Mark - 3 Chick
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 -
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.: 
mtq- 4 Pork
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 3-Pork, 3 Chick
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 4 pork
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J 
Highlander - 2 Pork

Pork & Chick Tally thus far:

*Pork - 80 
Chicken - 46*

Tami


----------



## Camper Man

A little late on the draw here, but I guess we are family #46. We will be in site 1521, arriving Friday Sep 28, departing Sunday Sep 30. 
RizFam, I will get back to you on the chicken / pork question (that I see you asked a month ago!) as we are not yet 100% certain that DW will be able to come ... Bob, Tim, Matt, and (we hope) Terri


----------



## RizFam

Camper Man said:


> A little late on the draw here, but I guess we are family #46. We will be in site 1521, arriving Friday Sep 28, departing Sunday Sep 30.
> RizFam, I will get back to you on the chicken / pork question (that I see you asked a month ago!) as we are not yet 100% certain that DW will be able to come ... Bob, Tim, Matt, and (we hope) Terri


That is Awesome Bob ........Very glad to hear it!







Fingers crossed that Terri will be able to make it.

*







46 ---WOW*







I believe this will indeed be an Outbacker Rally Record breaker for sure.


----------



## Highlander96

Spring Gulch is never gonna be the same!!!!!!!!

Tim


----------



## RizFam

Highlander96 said:


> Spring Gulch is never gonna be the same!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tim


You got that right Tim ....... they are going to LOVE US & want us back for round 3









Tami


----------



## Bill H

Highlander96 said:


> Spring Gulch is never gonna be the same!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tim


....... Ya got that right pal..........


----------



## mountainlady56

Tami,
Know I had PMd you that I may not get to come, but things are gonna work out. I'll be there on Thurs-Sun, and I want some chicken, please ma'am! I may bring someone with me, but so far, looks like it's just big ol' me!
Darlene


----------



## BritsOnTour

Mom & Dad Kern - 2 Chick
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ... 
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick 
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 2 Pork, 3 Chick 
NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 3 Pork
luv2camp's Friends - 4 Pork
Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 3 Pork
happycamper - 1 Pork, 3 Chick
brenda - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
Chris - 3 Chick
Mark - 3 Chick
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 -
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.: 
mtq- 4 Pork
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 3-Pork, 3 Chick
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 3 chicken
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 4 pork
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J 
Highlander - 2 Pork

Pork & Chick Tally thus far:

*Pork - 82 
Chicken - 49*


----------



## mountainlady56

Mom & Dad Kern - 2 Chick
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ... 
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick 
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 2 Pork, 3 Chick 
NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 3 Pork
luv2camp's Friends - 4 Pork
Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 3 Pork
happycamper - 1 Pork, 3 Chick
brenda - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
Chris - 3 Chick
Mark - 3 Chick
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 -
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.: 
mtq- 4 Pork
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 3-Pork, 3 Chick
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 3 chicken
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 4 pork
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J 
Highlander - 2 Pork
Sgalady - 1 chicken
Pork & Chick Tally thus far:

*Pork - 82 
Chicken - 50*


----------



## battalionchief3

2 pork 








3 yardbird's


----------



## RizFam

Mom & Dad Kern - 2 Chick
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ... 
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick 
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 2 Pork, 3 Chick 
NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 3 Pork
luv2camp's Friends - 4 Pork
Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 3 Pork
happycamper - 1 Pork, 3 Chick
brenda - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
Chris - 3 Chick
Mark - 3 Chick
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 - 2 Pork, 3 Chick
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.: 
mtq- 4 Pork
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 3-Pork, 3 Chick
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 3 chicken
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 4 pork
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J 
Highlander - 2 Pork
Sgalady - 1 chicken
Pork & Chick Tally thus far:

*Pork - 84 
Chicken - 53*


----------



## flynmoose

Well - The Elks from Norfolk _*may *_be in, assuming a) still sites left and b ) I can be sure of the time off.

Should know more Monday.

If we come, we will definitely spend most of one day over at Sesame Place, near Philli. Anyone else already have that plan?

Keeping my fingers crossed.

Barry


----------



## huntr70

flynmoose said:


> Well - The Elks from Norfolk _*may *_be in, assuming a) still sites left and b ) I can be sure of the time off.
> 
> Should know more Monday.
> 
> If we come, we will definitely spend most of one day over at Sesame Place, near Philli. Anyone else already have that plan?
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Barry


You may want to look into Dutch Wonderland also, as it is half the distance, plus it is still geared to young children.

Also, Sesame Place in Langhorne is a beast to get to.......traffic is terrible down there.

Steve


----------



## cooplash

We were just at Sesame Place a couple weekends ago. It is mainly a water park, and maybe not worth the admission price that time of year. But some of the little ones love Elmo and Cookie Monster so much that it might just be worth it! We did the three pack of Anheuser-Busch tickets http://commerce.4adventure.com/EStore/Scri...tsMultiDay.aspx , hence our plans to go to Busch Gardens and Water Country USA over Labor Day weekend. I know, that is truly crazy given the crowds and all.

Hope to see you at the Rally! Beth


----------



## luv2camp

Sesame Place would be a hike from Spring Gulch (about 2 hours), but traffic would be fine on the weekend. I used to work 15 minutes from there and went past it during lunch to get to the mall next to Sesame Place ALL the time.









As for the park... it's SMALL and mostly a water park, from what I recall. We went there once and were so unimpressed that we never went again... BUT if your kids are CRAZY







about Sesame Street characters, I can understand shelling out that kind of money for a day of smiles and giggles from your children.









Directions from Spring Gulch, if you need them: 
Make a right out of Spring Gulch onto Rt 897
At Rt 322, make a zig zag left, then right to stay on Rt 897
Pass Shady Maple Smorgasbord and market on left
Make a right onto Rt 23
Make a left on Rt 10 and follow signs to the PA Turnpike
Take the PA Turnpike (I76/I276) East from The Morgantown Exit to Exit 351
Take Rt 1 North 
Exit at Oxford Valley (exit after I-95 exits)
Make a right at the end of the ramp
Make a right at the Pizzaria Uno (third traffic light). There are signs for Sesame Place and the Oxford Valley Mall too.
Follow the road past the park on the left and to the parking entrance on the right.


----------



## duke2006

We will be attending this years rally. If you want us to bring something let us know. Please send me a e-mail so I know you recieved this Thanks Duke2006


----------



## 4campers

I was just wondering,







did anyone come up with a price yet? how much and also what are we to bring to add to the dinner? I didn't see anything yet or did I miss it? Let me know please.







maybe I just missed it, I don't know but I am looking fordward to being there and meeting new people







Thanks


----------



## huntr70

4campers said:


> I was just wondering,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did anyone come up with a price yet? how much and also what are we to bring to add to the dinner? I didn't see anything yet or did I miss it? Let me know please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I just missed it, I don't know but I am looking fordward to being there and meeting new people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


We were discussing this the past weekend........

We will be going back to regular potluck menus......with the addition of keeping the pig and chickens.
We sampled a variety of sides and salads from the available venues, and the majority agreed that we really didn't like ANY of them!!!

We will still provide the pig and chickens, the rest will come under potluck.

We were looling at a certain number of sides, desserts, beverages, rolls, and some snacks and the like for a Meet and Greet on Friday night.

As soon as I can recall the numbers, I will post what we are looking at.

The costs involved will only be for the pig and chickens.

Steve


----------



## RizFam

Welcome Duke2006! So, glad you can join us.

As Steve(Huntr) mentioned the sides we taste tested this weekend were not cheap & they were awful.







So, we figured it best to just go back to potluck style w/ a twist.

So, we need you all to sign up for the following:

*12* members to bring *Appetizers *for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." 
If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

*10 - sides
10 - desserts
3 - rolls
6 - beverages
5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)*

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring. 
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## mollyp

I will bring a side (my famous potato salad) for Sat.


----------



## huntr70

As Steve(Huntr) mentioned the sides we taste tested this weekend were not cheap & they were awful.







So, we figured it best to just go back to potluck style w/ a twist.

So, we need you all to sign up for the following:

*12* members to bring *Appetizers *for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." 
If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

*10 - sides
1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2.Huntr70- Macaroni Salad
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1.
2.
3.

6 - beverages

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)*

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring. 
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## Lady Di

I'll also do a side. Baked Mac and Cheese.

Rita


----------



## huntr70

As Steve(Huntr) mentioned the sides we taste tested this weekend were not cheap & they were awful.







So, we figured it best to just go back to potluck style w/ a twist.

So, we need you all to sign up for the following:

*12* members to bring *Appetizers *for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." 
If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

*10 - sides
1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2.Huntr70- Macaroni Salad
3.Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1.
2.
3.

6 - beverages

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)*

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring. 
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## RizFam

OK that works I was just going to add it to the front Info page. But, I like this idea better.








Thanks Steve.


----------



## Fire44

We will make a pot of BBQ Cocktail wienies for the Meet and Greet. (The go great with Cocktails!!!!)

Gary


----------



## RizFam

*12* members to bring *Appetizers *for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." 
If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

* 12 Apps - Fri
*
*1. Fire44 - BBQ Cocktail wienies
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
*
*10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2.Huntr70- Macaroni Salad
3.Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1.
2.
3.

6 - beverages

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)*

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## 4campers

huntr70 said:


> As Steve(Huntr) mentioned the sides we taste tested this weekend were not cheap & they were awful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we figured it best to just go back to potluck style w/ a twist.
> 
> So, we need you all to sign up for the following:
> 
> *12* members to bring *Appetizers *for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet."
> If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 
> *10 - sides
> 1. MollyP- Potato Salad
> 2.Huntr70- Macaroni Salad
> 3.Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
> 4.4campers (Neil&Pat) - Bake beans (for saturday night )
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 10 - desserts
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 3 - rolls
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> 6 - beverages
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> 5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)*
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
> We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tami


----------



## 4campers

4campers said:


> As Steve(Huntr) mentioned the sides we taste tested this weekend were not cheap & they were awful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we figured it best to just go back to potluck style w/ a twist.
> 
> So, we need you all to sign up for the following:
> 
> *12* members to bring *Appetizers *for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet."
> If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 
> *10 - sides
> 1. MollyP- Potato Salad
> 2.Huntr70- Macaroni Salad
> 3.Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
> 4.4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 10 - desserts
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 3 - rolls
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> 6 - beverages
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> 5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)*
> 
> 1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
> We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tami


[/quote]


----------



## happycamper

As Steve(Huntr) mentioned the sides we taste tested this weekend were not cheap & they were awful. So, we figured it best to just go back to potluck style w/ a twist.

So, we need you all to sign up for the following:

12 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." 
If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

10 - sides
1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2.Huntr70- Macaroni Salad
3.Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4.4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans 
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1.happycamper -- funny cake
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1.
2.
3.

6 - beverages

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.
3.
4.
5.

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring. 
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## RizFam

As Steve(Huntr) mentioned the sides we taste tested this weekend were not cheap & they were awful. So, we figured it best to just go back to potluck style w/ a twist.

So, we need you all to sign up for the following:

12 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." 
If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

12 Apps

*1. Fire44 - BBQ Cocktail wienies*
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

10 - sides
1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2.Huntr70- Macaroni Salad
3.Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4.4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans 
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1.happycamper -- funny cake
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1.
2.
3.

6 - beverages

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.
3.
4.
5.

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring. 
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## huntr70

As Steve(Huntr) mentioned the sides we taste tested this weekend were not cheap & they were awful. So, we figured it best to just go back to potluck style w/ a twist.

So, we need you all to sign up for the following:

12 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." 
If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

10 - sides
1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans 
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1.happycamper -- funny cake
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2.
3.

6 - beverages

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.
3.
4.
5.

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring. 
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## RizFam

I'm am very excited to add that my parents & my Sister & her family will be joining us ............so that makes...
*49 Families*

Mom & Dad Kern - 2 Chick
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ... 
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick 
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 2 Pork, 3 Chick 
NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 3 Pork
luv2camp's Friends - 4 Pork
Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 3 Pork
happycamper - 1 Pork, 3 Chick
brenda - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
Chris - 3 Chick
Mark - 3 Chick
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 - 2 Pork, 3 Chick
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.: 
mtq- 4 Pork
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 3-Pork, 3 Chick
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 3 chicken
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 4 pork
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J 
Highlander - 2 Pork
Sgalady - 1 chicken
RizFam's Relatives - 3 Pork, 2 Chick 
Pork & Chick Tally thus far:

*Pork - 87 
Chicken - 55*


----------



## Thurston

RizFam said:


> I'm am very excited to add that my parents & my Sister & her family will be joining us ............so that makes...
> *49 Families*
> 
> Mom & Dad Kern - 2 Chick
> Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ...
> outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
> outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
> Zymurgist - 4 Pork
> girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick
> Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
> mollyp - 2 Pork
> Rubrhammer -
> fredr - 2 Pork, 3 Chick
> NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
> NYnetHead's Cuzin - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
> webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
> smallclan -
> luv2camp - 3 Pork
> luv2camp's Friends - 4 Pork
> Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
> Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
> lilunsure - 3 Pork
> happycamper - 1 Pork, 3 Chick
> brenda - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
> Chris - 3 Chick
> Mark - 3 Chick
> rsg99 -
> NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
> battalionchief3 - 2 Pork, 3 Chick
> Moosegut - 4 Chicken
> .:Jersey-Outbacker.:
> mtq- 4 Pork
> 4Campers - 2 Pork
> Ride-n-10 - 3-Pork, 3 Chick
> Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
> Sharon AG & GGGator - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
> tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
> Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
> Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
> BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 3 chicken
> WillTy3 - 2P
> Thurston -
> Kernfour - 4 pork
> Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
> RizFam- 2 Pork
> Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J
> Highlander - 2 Pork
> Sgalady - 1 chicken
> RizFam's Relatives - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
> Pork & Chick Tally thus far:
> 
> *Pork - 87
> Chicken - 55*


Tami, could you please add 3 pork to the count for us?

Thanks


----------



## RizFam

Mom & Dad Kern - 2 Chick
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ... 
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick 
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 2 Pork, 3 Chick 
NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 3 Pork
luv2camp's Friends - 4 Pork
Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 3 Pork
happycamper - 1 Pork, 3 Chick
brenda - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
Chris - 3 Chick
Mark - 3 Chick
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 - 2 Pork, 3 Chick
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.: 
mtq- 4 Pork
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 3-Pork, 3 Chick
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 3 chicken
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 3 pork
Kernfour - 4 pork
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J 
Highlander - 2 Pork
Sgalady - 1 chicken
RizFam's Relatives - 3 Pork, 2 Chick 
Pork & Chick Tally thus far:

*Pork - 90 
Chicken - 55*


----------



## Zymurgist

Wow, this is getting BIG! I hope someone has a really good wide angle lens for the group photo. Or we should pick up one of the disposable panoramic cameras

Tami put us down for Deserts, Rebecca wants to make her cheesecake. (two or three cheesecakes? what do you think?) And not to be outdone, Nick wants to make cookies as well. (it's nice having kids that like to cook.)









Carl


----------



## RizFam

As Steve(Huntr) mentioned the sides we taste tested this weekend were not cheap & they were awful. So, we figured it best to just go back to potluck style w/ a twist.

So, we need you all to sign up for the following:

12 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." 
If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

12 Apps

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans 
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2.
3.

6 - beverages

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.
3.
4.
5.

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring. 
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## lilunsure

You can sign us up for *queso dip & chips* for the "Meet N Greet".

John


----------



## RizFam

As Steve(Huntr) mentioned the sides we taste tested this weekend were not cheap & they were awful. So, we figured it best to just go back to potluck style w/ a twist.

So, we need you all to sign up for the following:

12 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." 
If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

12 Apps

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans 
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2.
3.

6 - beverages

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.
3.
4.
5.

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring. 
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## luv2camp

As Steve(Huntr) mentioned the sides we taste tested this weekend were not cheap & they were awful. So, we figured it best to just go back to potluck style w/ a twist.

So, we need you all to sign up for the following:

12 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet."
If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

12 Apps

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4.* luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing*
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2.
3.

6 - beverages

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.
3.
4.
5.

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## Ride-n-10

luv2camp said:


> As Steve(Huntr) mentioned the sides we taste tested this weekend were not cheap & they were awful. So, we figured it best to just go back to potluck style w/ a twist.
> 
> So, we need you all to sign up for the following:
> 
> 12 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet."
> If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
> 
> 12 Apps
> 
> 1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
> 2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
> 3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 
> 10 - sides
> 
> 1. MollyP- Potato Salad
> 2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
> 3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
> 4.* luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing*
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 10 - desserts
> 
> 1. happycamper -- funny cake
> 2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 3 - rolls
> 
> 1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> 6 - beverages
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> 5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)
> 
> 1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
> We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## RizFam

So, we need you all to sign up for the following:

12 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet."
If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

12 Apps

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4.* luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing*
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2.
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.
3.
4.
5.

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## webeopelas

Sign us up for Chinese Cabbage Salad on Sat.

Phil


----------



## huntr70

So, we need you all to sign up for the following:

12 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet."
If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

12 Apps

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2.
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.
3.
4.
5.

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## fredr

huntr70 said:


> So, we need you all to sign up for the following:
> 
> 12 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet."
> If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
> 
> 12 Apps
> 
> 1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
> 2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
> 3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
> 4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 
> 10 - sides
> 
> 1. MollyP- Potato Salad
> 2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
> 3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
> 4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
> 5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 10 - desserts
> 
> 1. happycamper -- funny cake
> 2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 3 - rolls
> 
> 1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> 6 - beverages
> 
> 1. RizFam - Bottled Water
> 2. Fredr - soda
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> 5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)
> 
> 1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
> We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## huntr70

So, we need you all to sign up for the following:

12 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet."
If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

12 Apps

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2.
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3.
4.
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.
3.
4.
5.

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## huntr70

I just want to remind people that as of right now, we are almost 150 people signed up for meals.......In our case, with the kids counted as only 1 for a "meat" meal, the potential for more is there.

When you are planning your potluck and meet and greet donations, please remember the amount of people we will be serving.

I'm not saying that you need to provide for 150 people with your selection, just take into consideration the quantities.

We have tried to break things down so no one has to provide for all 150 people, hence the 12 apps, 10 sides, drinks, etc.

Steve


----------



## luv2camp

So, we need you all to sign up for the following:

12 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet."
If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

12 Apps

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. *SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip*
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2.
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3.
4.
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.
3.
4.
5.

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> I just want to remind people that as of right now, we are almost 150 people signed up for meals.......In our case, with the kids counted as only 1 for a "meat" meal, the potential for more is there.
> 
> When you are planning your potluck and meet and greet donations, please remember the amount of people we will be serving.
> 
> I'm not saying that you need to provide for 150 people with your selection, just take into consideration the quantities.
> 
> We have tried to break things down so no one has to provide for all 150 people, hence the 12 apps, 10 sides, drinks, etc.
> 
> Steve


Thanks for the reminder Steve, but was it really necessary to remind us 3 times in a row *....& so LOUD*









Tami


----------



## huntr70

RizFam said:


> Thanks for the reminder Steve, but was it really necessary to remind us 3 times in a row *....& so LOUD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


What are you talking about???
















Sorry about that, I thought I was editing, evidently I was posting......









Steve


----------



## Highlander96

So, we need you all to sign up for the following:

12 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet."
If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

12 Apps

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2.
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3.
4.
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.
3.
4.
5.

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## prevish gang

Highlander96 said:


> So, we need you all to sign up for the following:
> 
> 12 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet."
> If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
> 
> 12 Apps
> 
> 1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
> 2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
> 3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
> 4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
> 5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
> 6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
> 7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 
> 10 - sides
> 
> 1. MollyP- Potato Salad
> 2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
> 3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
> 4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
> 5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 10 - desserts
> 
> 1. happycamper -- funny cake
> 2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 3 - rolls
> 
> 1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> 6 - beverages
> 
> 1. RizFam - Bottled Water
> 2. Fredr - soda
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> 5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)
> 
> 1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
> We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## Rubrhammer

prevish gang said:


> So, we need you all to sign up for the following:
> 
> 12 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet."
> If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
> 
> 12 Apps
> 
> 1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
> 2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
> 3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
> 4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
> 5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
> 6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
> 7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 
> 10 - sides
> 
> 1. MollyP- Potato Salad
> 2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
> 3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
> 4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
> 5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 10 - desserts
> 
> 1. happycamper -- funny cake
> 2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 3 - rolls
> 
> 1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> 6 - beverages
> 
> 1. RizFam - Bottled Water
> 2. Fredr - soda
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> 5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)
> 
> 1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
> 2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
> We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


[/quote]


----------



## mountainlady56

So, we need you all to sign up for the following:

12 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet."
If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

12 Apps

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2.
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3.
4.
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. sgalady - utensils
4.
5.

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## RizFam

Mom & Dad Kern - 2 Chick
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ... 
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick 
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 2 Pork
fredr - 2 Pork, 3 Chick 
NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
Duke2006 - 
luv2camp - 3 Pork
luv2camp's Friends - 4 Pork
Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 3 Pork
happycamper - 1 Pork, 3 Chick
brenda - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
Chris - 3 Chick
Mark - 3 Chick
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 - 2 Pork, 3 Chick
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.: 
mtq- 4 Pork
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 3-Pork, 3 Chick
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 3 chicken
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 3 pork
Kernfour - 4 pork
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J 
Highlander - 2 Pork
Sgalady - 1 chicken
RizFam's Relatives - 3 Pork, 2 Chick

*Pork & Chick Tally thus far: *

*Pork - 92 
Chicken - 55* 

We still need Rob & Rita, Duke2006 & .:Jersey-Outbacker:. to tell us if you would like Pork or Chicken.


----------



## battalionchief3

Battalionchief3 SODA,

If will bring Diet coke and Diet pepsi, 2 liter bottles, 4 of each= total of 8


----------



## huntr70

So, we need you all to sign up for the following:

12 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet."
If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

12 Apps

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2.
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
4.
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. sgalady - utensils
4.
5.

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## Moosegut

So, we need you all to sign up for the following:

12 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet."
If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

12 Apps

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2.
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3.
4.
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. sgalady - utensils
4. moosegut - bowls
5.

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## cooplash

We will bring Hello Dolly cookie bars for dessert.

See you next month!


----------



## Susan

Susan & Smiley, 2 teens Site #1505 will be bringing a side - Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad Friday night.

2 Chicken and 2 Pork requested.

What is happening Saturday? It was mentioned about bringing something Saturday?

12 Apps

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad 
7.
8.
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2.
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3.
4.
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. sgalady - utensils
4. moosegut - bowls
5.

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.
[/quote]


----------



## Camper Man

Request 3 for Pork. Thanks, Bob

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad 
7.
8.
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3.
4.
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. sgalady - utensils
4. moosegut - bowls
5.

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## RizFam

Mom & Dad Kern - 2 Chick
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ... 
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick 
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 2 Pork
fredr - 2 Pork, 3 Chick 
NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
Duke2006 - 
luv2camp - 3 Pork
luv2camp's Friends - 4 Pork
Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 3 Pork
happycamper - 1 Pork, 3 Chick
brenda - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
Chris - 3 Chick
Mark - 3 Chick
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 - 2 Pork, 3 Chick
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.: 
mtq- 4 Pork
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 3-Pork, 3 Chick
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 3 chicken
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 3 pork
Kernfour - 4 pork
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J 
Highlander - 2 Pork
Sgalady - 1 chicken
RizFam's Relatives - 3 Pork, 2 Chick 
Camper Man - 3 Pork
Susan - 2 Pork, 2 Chick

*Pork & Chick Tally thus far: *

*Pork - 97 
Chicken - 57* 

We still need Rob & Rita, Duke2006 & .:Jersey-Outbacker:. to tell us if you would like Pork or Chicken.


----------



## RizFam

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad 
7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad 
8.
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
4.
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. sgalady - utensils
4. moosegut - bowls
5.

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## 'Ohana

RizFam said:


> 1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
> 2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
> 3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
> 4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
> 5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
> 6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
> 7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
> 8. Outbacknjack - tomato pies
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 
> 10 - sides
> 
> 1. MollyP- Potato Salad
> 2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
> 3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
> 4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
> 5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
> 6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad
> 7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 10 - desserts
> 
> 1. happycamper -- funny cake
> 2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
> 3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
> 4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 3 - rolls
> 
> 1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
> 2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
> 3.
> 
> 6 - beverages
> 
> 1. RizFam - Bottled Water
> 2. Fredr - soda
> 3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> 5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)
> 
> 1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
> 2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
> 3. sgalady - utensils
> 4. moosegut - bowls
> 5.
> 
> ALSO - for Saturday dinner - Outbacknjack will make a pot of hot dogs & sauerkraut & bring hot dog rolls. DH doesn't eat chicken or pork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
> We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## Chestnut

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8. Outbacknjack - tomato pies
9. 
10.
11.
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad 
7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad 
8. Chestnut - Green lettuce Salad
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
4. Chestnut - juice boxes
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. sgalady - utensils
4. moosegut - bowls
5.

ALSO - for Saturday dinner - Outbacknjack will make a pot of hot dogs & sauerkraut & bring hot dog rolls. DH doesn't eat chicken or pork.









Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## Lady Di

RizFam said:


> Mom & Dad Kern - 2 Chick
> Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ...
> outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
> outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
> Zymurgist - 4 Pork
> girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick
> Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
> mollyp - 2 Pork
> Rubrhammer - 2 Pork
> fredr - 2 Pork, 3 Chick
> NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
> NYnetHead's Cuzin - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
> webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
> Duke2006 -
> luv2camp - 3 Pork
> luv2camp's Friends - 4 Pork
> Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
> Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
> lilunsure - 3 Pork
> happycamper - 1 Pork, 3 Chick
> brenda - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
> Chris - 3 Chick
> Mark - 3 Chick
> rsg99 -
> NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
> battalionchief3 - 2 Pork, 3 Chick
> Moosegut - 4 Chicken
> .:Jersey-Outbacker.:
> mtq- 4 Pork
> 4Campers - 2 Pork
> Ride-n-10 - 3-Pork, 3 Chick
> Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
> Sharon AG & GGGator - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
> tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
> Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
> Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
> BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 3 chicken
> WillTy3 - 2P
> Thurston - 3 pork
> Kernfour - 4 pork
> Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
> RizFam- 2 Pork
> Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J
> Highlander - 2 Pork
> Sgalady - 1 chicken
> RizFam's Relatives - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
> Camper Man - 3 Pork
> Susan - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
> 
> *Pork & Chick Tally thus far: *
> 
> *Pork - 97
> Chicken - 57*
> 
> We still need Rob & Rita, Duke2006 & .:Jersey-Outbacker:. to tell us if you would like Pork or Chicken.


Lady DI - 1 chicken, 2 Pork


----------



## Susan

Adding to App List

Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip



RizFam said:


> 1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
> 2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
> 3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
> 4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
> 5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
> 6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
> 7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
> 8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 
> 10 - sides
> 
> 1. MollyP- Potato Salad
> 2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
> 3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
> 4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
> 5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
> 6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad
> 7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 10 - desserts
> 
> 1. happycamper -- funny cake
> 2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
> 3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
> 4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 3 - rolls
> 
> 1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
> 2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
> 3.
> 
> 6 - beverages
> 
> 1. RizFam - Bottled Water
> 2. Fredr - soda
> 3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> 5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)
> 
> 1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
> 2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
> 3. sgalady - utensils
> 4. moosegut - bowls
> 5.
> 
> Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
> We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## SharonAG

Hi All

For Meet and Greet we will bring some kind of sweets (cookies)

Sharon and Greg

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
9. SharonAG - sweets 
10.
11.
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad 
7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad 
8.
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
4.
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. sgalady - utensils
4. moosegut - bowls
5.

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## RizFam

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
9. SharonAG - sweets 
10.*Outbacknjack - tomato pies
*11.
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad 
7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad 
8.
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
4.
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. sgalady - utensils
4. moosegut - bowls
5.

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## Chestnut

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
9. SharonAG - sweets 
10.*Outbacknjack - tomato pies
*11.
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad 
7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad 
8. Chestnut - Green lettuce salad
9.
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
4. Chestnut - Juice boxes
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. sgalady - utensils
4. moosegut - bowls
5.

Please post here & tell us what you would like to bring.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## Bill H

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
9. SharonAG - sweets 
10.Outbacknjack - tomato pies
11.
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad 
7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad 
8. Chestnut - Green lettuce salad
9. *Bill H - Pasta Salad*
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
4. Chestnut - Juice boxes
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. sgalady - utensils
4. moosegut - bowls
5.


----------



## RizFam

We still need Rob & Rita (rsg99), Duke2006 & .:Jersey-Outbacker:. to tell us if you would like Pork or Chicken.


----------



## Lady Di

Tami,

You can put me down for a dessert too. Not sure what, but will come up with something.


----------



## RizFam

Lady Di said:


> Tami,
> 
> You can put me down for a dessert too. Not sure what, but will come up with something.


You Got it









1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
9. SharonAG - sweets 
10.Outbacknjack - tomato pies
11. wdwtiger- pimento cheese dip / pretzel stix dip
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad 
7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad 
8. Chestnut - Green lettuce salad
9. *Bill H - Pasta Salad*
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
5. Lady Di - 
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
4. Chestnut - Juice boxes
5.
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. sgalady - utensils
4. moosegut - bowls
5.


----------



## RizFam

*WELCOME WDWTIGER!! 
*
Well folks that make 50 families .........


----------



## RizFam

wdwtiger - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Mom & Dad Kern - 2 Chick
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ... 
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick 
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 2 Pork
fredr - 2 Pork, 3 Chick 
NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
Duke2006 - 
luv2camp - 3 Pork
luv2camp's Friends - 4 Pork
Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 3 Pork
happycamper - 1 Pork, 3 Chick
brenda - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
Chris - 3 Chick
Mark - 3 Chick
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 - 2 Pork, 3 Chick
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.: 
mtq- 4 Pork
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 3-Pork, 3 Chick
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 3 chicken
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 3 pork
Kernfour - 4 pork
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J 
Highlander - 2 Pork
Sgalady - 1 chicken
RizFam's Relatives - 3 Pork, 2 Chick 
Camper Man - 3 Pork
Susan - 2 Pork, 2 Chick

*Pork & Chick Tally thus far: *

*Pork - 100 
Chicken - 59*


----------



## mountainlady56

Tami,
Are we gonna need more sides? Surely one person isn't gonna make enough baked beans to serve 150 people!! That's alot of folks! Let me know if you need help with anything.
Darlene


----------



## RizFam

sgalady said:


> Tami,
> Are we gonna need more sides? Surely one person isn't gonna make enough baked beans to serve 150 people!! That's alot of folks! Let me know if you need help with anything.
> Darlene


You Got it


----------



## huntr70

sgalady said:


> Are we gonna need more sides? Surely one person isn't gonna make enough baked beans to serve 150 people!! That's alot of folks! Let me know if you need help with anything.
> Darlene


That's kind of why we spread it out between 10 people.......we didn't think that people would want or need 10 different sides, so if someone wants to bring more, for example, baked beans or potatoe salad,etc,....feel free.

We didn't want to burden anyone with providing for 200 people.......

We could even cut back on the desserts and have more people bring sides....???

Steve


----------



## SharonAG

Tami

Change out count to 3 pork and 1 chicken

Thanks
Sharon


----------



## RizFam

SharonAG said:


> Tami
> 
> Change out count to 3 pork and 1 chicken
> 
> Thanks
> Sharon


Got it!!








*
Pork & Chick Tally thus far:

**Pork - 100 
Chicken - 59*


----------



## 'Ohana

Hi Tami,

SOB Friends of Outbacknjack will bring cookies and soda.

Thanks again!
-Hope


----------



## RizFam

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
9. SharonAG - sweets 
10.Outbacknjack - tomato pies
11. wdwtiger- pimento cheese dip / pretzel stix dip
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad 
7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad 
8. Chestnut - Green lettuce salad
9. Bill H - Pasta Salad
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
5. Lady Di - 
6. Outbacknjack Friends - Cookies
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
4. Chestnut - Juice boxes
5. Outbacknjack Friends - Soda
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. sgalady - utensils
4. moosegut - bowls
5.


----------



## BritsOnTour

Tami, we'll bring Apple Yummies for dessert.

Thanks for organising us all so well!

Ali


----------



## RizFam

BritsOnTour said:


> Tami, we'll bring Apple Yummies for dessert.
> 
> Thanks for organising us all so well!
> 
> Ali


*It is a group effort, & it is a pleasure.*









1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
9. SharonAG - sweets 
10.Outbacknjack - tomato pies
11. wdwtiger- pimento cheese dip / pretzel stix dip
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad 
7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad 
8. Chestnut - Green lettuce salad
9. Bill H - Pasta Salad
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
5. Lady Di - 
6. Outbacknjack Friends - Cookies
7. *BritsOnTour - Apple Yummies* 
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
4. Chestnut - Juice boxes
5. Outbacknjack Friends - Soda
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. sgalady - utensils
4. moosegut - bowls
5.


----------



## girard482

RizFam said:


> Tami, we'll bring Apple Yummies for dessert.
> 
> Thanks for organising us all so well!
> 
> Ali


*It is a group effort, & it is a pleasure.*









1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
9. SharonAG - sweets 
10.Outbacknjack - tomato pies
11. wdwtiger- pimento cheese dip / pretzel stix dip
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad 
7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad 
8. Chestnut - Green lettuce salad
9. Bill H - Pasta Salad
10.girard482--cole slaw

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
5. Lady Di - 
6. Outbacknjack Friends - Cookies
7. *BritsOnTour - Apple Yummies* 
8.girard482- 2large pound cakes
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
4. Chestnut - Juice boxes
5. Outbacknjack Friends - Soda
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. sgalady - utensils
4. moosegut - bowls
5.
[/quote]


----------



## NJMikeC

Tami,

Sign me up for a dessert. I'll bring some fruit. Rather fitting for me no?

Mike C


----------



## Lady Di

Tami, look at the thread 'desert and a side'.

That may be Gerard that is coming to this rally. If so, guess what - WE get the two pound cakes and a side!


----------



## RizFam

Lady Di said:


> Tami, look at the thread 'desert and a side'.
> 
> That may be Gerard that is coming to this rally. If so, guess what - WE get the two pound cakes and a side!


Yes, thank you Rita he has already added himself to the list.


----------



## RizFam

*Fruit works for me Mike.*









1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
9. SharonAG - sweets 
10.Outbacknjack - tomato pies
11. wdwtiger- pimento cheese dip / pretzel stix dip
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad 
7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad 
8. Chestnut - Green lettuce salad
9. Bill H - Pasta Salad
10.girard482--cole slaw

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
5. Lady Di - 
6. Outbacknjack Friends - Cookies
7. BritsOnTour - Apple Yummies 
8.girard482- 2large pound cakes
9*. NJMikeC - Fruit*
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
4. Chestnut - Juice boxes
5. Outbacknjack Friends - Soda
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. sgalady - utensils
4. moosegut - bowls
5.


----------



## Hokie

We will be bringing my famous VT BBQ Sauce for Saturday night and Dinner Rolls. -Sam

12 Apps

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
9. SharonAG - sweets 
10.Outbacknjack - tomato pies
11. wdwtiger- pimento cheese dip / pretzel stix dip
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad 
7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad 
8. Chestnut - Green lettuce salad
9. Bill H - Pasta Salad
10.girard482--cole slaw

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
5. Lady Di - 
6. Outbacknjack Friends - Cookies
7. BritsOnTour - Apple Yummies 
8.girard482- 2large pound cakes
9. NJMikeC - Fruit
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
3. Hokie - Dinner/Sandwich Rolls

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
4. Chestnut - Juice boxes
5. Outbacknjack Friends - Soda
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. sgalady - utensils
4. moosegut - bowls
5.


----------



## mountainlady56

Sorry, everyone, but I am not going to be able to come, and just canceled my reservation. Site #1531 is now available, if anyone needs the site. I was also supposed to bring utensils for the dinner, so someone can choose to do that, if they wish.
I really, really, really wanted to come and meet lots of my friends, but things are not where I can just turn loose, by then, as things are not going well in one area of my family. As you all know, we have to put family first.
Hopefully, this will give everyone enough notice that, if they were looking for a site, or if they haven't signed up for the dinner, yet, things will still work out for all involved.
I will definitely miss not being able to miss all you wonderful people!!
HUGS!
Darlene









12 Apps

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
9. SharonAG - sweets
10.Outbacknjack - tomato pies
11. wdwtiger- pimento cheese dip / pretzel stix dip
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad
7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad
8. Chestnut - Green lettuce salad
9. Bill H - Pasta Salad
10.girard482--cole slaw

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
5. Lady Di -
6. Outbacknjack Friends - Cookies
7. BritsOnTour - Apple Yummies
8.girard482- 2large pound cakes
9. NJMikeC - Fruit
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
3. Hokie - Dinner/Sandwich Rolls

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
4. Chestnut - Juice boxes
5. Outbacknjack Friends - Soda
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. moosegut - bowls
4.
5.


----------



## mountainlady56

wdwtiger - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Mom & Dad Kern - 2 Chick
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ...
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 2 Pork
fredr - 2 Pork, 3 Chick
NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
Duke2006 -
luv2camp - 3 Pork
luv2camp's Friends - 4 Pork
Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 3 Pork
happycamper - 1 Pork, 3 Chick
brenda - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
Chris - 3 Chick
Mark - 3 Chick
rsg99 -
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
battalionchief3 - 2 Pork, 3 Chick
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.:
mtq- 4 Pork
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 3-Pork, 3 Chick
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 3 chicken
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 3 pork
Kernfour - 4 pork
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J
Highlander - 2 Pork
RizFam's Relatives - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
Camper Man - 3 Pork
Susan - 2 Pork, 2 Chick

Pork & Chick Tally thus far:

Pork - 100
Chicken - 58


----------



## nynethead

Tami,

Reduce Nynethead's cousib to 2 P and 1 C he lost his DW and daughter, they are staying home.


----------



## huntr70

wdwtiger - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Mom & Dad Kern - 2 Chick
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ...
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 2 Pork
fredr - 2 Pork, 3 Chick
NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
Duke2006 -
luv2camp - 3 Pork
luv2camp's Friends - 4 Pork
Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 3 Pork
happycamper - 1 Pork, 3 Chick
brenda - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
Chris - 3 Chick
Mark - 3 Chick
rsg99 -
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
battalionchief3 - 2 Pork, 3 Chick
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.:
mtq- 4 Pork
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 3-Pork, 3 Chick
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 3 chicken
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 3 pork
Kernfour - 4 pork
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J
Highlander - 2 Pork
RizFam's Relatives - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
Camper Man - 3 Pork
Susan - 2 Pork, 2 Chick

Pork & Chick Tally thus far:

Pork - 99
Chicken - 57


----------



## HootBob

RizFam said:


> 1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
> 2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
> 3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
> 4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
> 5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
> 6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
> 7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
> 8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
> 9. SharonAG - sweets
> 10.Outbacknjack - tomato pies
> 11. wdwtiger- pimento cheese dip / pretzel stix dip
> 12.
> 
> 10 - sides
> 
> 1. MollyP- Potato Salad
> 2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
> 3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
> 4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
> 5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
> 6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad
> 7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad
> 8. Chestnut - Green lettuce salad
> 9. Bill H - Pasta Salad
> 10.
> 
> 10 - desserts
> 
> 1. happycamper -- funny cake
> 2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
> 3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
> 4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
> 5. Lady Di -
> 6. Outbacknjack Friends - Cookies
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 3 - rolls
> 
> 1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
> 2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
> 3.
> 
> 6 - beverages
> 
> 1. RizFam - Bottled Water
> 2. Fredr - soda
> 3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
> 4. Chestnut - Juice boxes
> 5. Outbacknjack Friends - Soda
> 6.
> 
> 5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)
> 
> 1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
> 2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
> 3. sgalady - utensils
> 4. moosegut - bowls
> 5.


Sorry for the late post
Put us down for

side Taco Salad
dessert crab dip w/ crackers
Soda 1/4 Keg of Birch Beer

Don


----------



## Hokie

Birch Beer!!!! You da man!



HootBob said:


> Sorry for the late post
> Put us down for
> 
> side Taco Salad
> dessert crab dip w/ crackers
> Soda 1/4 Keg of Birch Beer
> 
> Don


----------



## RizFam

sgalady said:


> Sorry, everyone, but I am not going to be able to come, and just canceled my reservation. Site #1531 is now available, if anyone needs the site. I was also supposed to bring utensils for the dinner, so someone can choose to do that, if they wish.
> I really, really, really wanted to come and meet lots of my friends, but things are not where I can just turn loose, by then, as things are not going well in one area of my family. As you all know, we have to put family first.
> Hopefully, this will give everyone enough notice that, if they were looking for a site, or if they haven't signed up for the dinner, yet, things will still work out for all involved.
> I will definitely miss not being able to miss all you wonderful people!!
> HUGS!
> Darlene


Sorry to hear that Darlene, but of course we understand. You need to do what you have to do for your family. We will meet one day soon. You will be missed.


----------



## mountainlady56

HootBob said:


> 1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
> 2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
> 3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
> 4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
> 5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
> 6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
> 7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
> 8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
> 9. SharonAG - sweets
> 10.Outbacknjack - tomato pies
> 11. wdwtiger- pimento cheese dip / pretzel stix dip
> 12.
> 
> 10 - sides
> 
> 1. MollyP- Potato Salad
> 2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
> 3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
> 4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
> 5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
> 6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad
> 7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad
> 8. Chestnut - Green lettuce salad
> 9. Bill H - Pasta Salad
> 10.
> 
> 10 - desserts
> 
> 1. happycamper -- funny cake
> 2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
> 3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
> 4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
> 5. Lady Di -
> 6. Outbacknjack Friends - Cookies
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 3 - rolls
> 
> 1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
> 2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
> 3.
> 
> 6 - beverages
> 
> 1. RizFam - Bottled Water
> 2. Fredr - soda
> 3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
> 4. Chestnut - Juice boxes
> 5. Outbacknjack Friends - Soda
> 6.
> 
> 5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)
> 
> 1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
> 2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
> 3. moosegut - bowls
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> Sorry for the late post
> Put us down for
> 
> side Taco Salad
> dessert crab dip w/ crackers
> Soda 1/4 Keg of Birch Beer
> 
> Don


----------



## Moosegut

I just verified with Spring Gulch that I could arrive on Friday rather than Thursday and they told me I'm on site 1565. This is about the third time I've been told a different site by them (Hokie has me on 1564). It does not matter to me which site I'm on, but those in the adjacent sites may want to verify their locations.

Scott


----------



## RizFam

Moosegut said:


> I just verified with Spring Gulch that I could arrive on Friday rather than Thursday and they told me I'm on site 1565. This is about the third time I've been told a different site by them (Hokie has me on 1564). It does not matter to me which site I'm on, but those in the adjacent sites may want to verify their locations.
> 
> Scott


Hi Scott,

I called Spring Gulch & asked about you & your site #s. The women had difficulty finding you initially. She eventually determined the reason was because you are not listed w/ the "group" & you have a different confirmation #. So, maybe that is why you kept getting a different number when you called?








However, she did confirm you in site # 1565.

Also, there are no more sites available at this campground for this rally.


----------



## huntr70

OK folks, we have the costs for the Potluck tallied.

The final cost will be $4 per meal ordered.  
If you ordered 2 pig and 2 chicken, you would owe $16. This includes the pig, chickens, roaster rental, charcoal, etc.....all inclusive.

We are getting the chicken already roasted on a rotisserie from a local BBQ restaurant since we couldn't come up with a sensible way to roast 60 1/2 chickens and have them be done at the same time.

Anyone local should know of Kauffman's Chicken BBQ in Bethel, PA. They will have the chickens cooked and bagged in foil bags, so they will keep nice and hot until I can get them picked up and returned to the CG.

We hope everyone is good with the price.......we felt you couldn't get any better meal for that cost!!!

Now.........we just need to decide on a time for Potluck on Saturday....

Steve


----------



## WillTy3

Steve

The price sounds good to me. Thanks for all the legwork in getting things setup.

Will


----------



## luv2camp

Having a set time for the meal will be a good thing.







That was the only thing I had a problem with last year. I know it was based on how long it takes for the pig to be done, but I was baking Pineapple Stuffing (as I am this year) and had to guess when I should have it ready so it wouldn't over-bake and dry out. AND I would HATE to show up late and miss out on some of the best sides!









Where, in the campground, will this dinner be? Are we using their pavilion or are we gathering in some of the campsites up top?


----------



## RizFam

The CG is giving us their field above the last row of sites to use for our festivities. They usually charge extra for it, but are waving the extra cost for us.


----------



## Chestnut

huntr70 said:


> OK folks, we have the costs for the Potluck tallied.
> 
> The final cost will be $4 per meal ordered.


Whom do we pay and when do we pay it?

Thanks for all your hard work!

Jessica


----------



## huntr70

Chestnut said:


> OK folks, we have the costs for the Potluck tallied.
> 
> The final cost will be $4 per meal ordered.


Whom do we pay and when do we pay it?

Thanks for all your hard work!

Jessica
[/quote]
We will start collections on Friday night at the Meet-N-Greet and then anyone that is leftover can bring it Saturday.

Steve


----------



## BritsOnTour

RizFam said:


> Also, there are no more sites available at this campground for this rally.


LOL, our friends have just bought a pop-up, they are so excited. When sgalady posted, I let them know, they called immediately....... the lady taking reservations laughed out loud and said the waiting list for the OB area was REALLY long and any cancelled sites were immediately re-allocated.

Anyway, my friend booked regardless and will be on one of the lower sites and would love to join us. Add *2 pig *if that's still OK - let me know and I'll assign them something to bring from the list - they will be driving up to our site, the lady was equally horrified when she asked if it would be walkable. I have visions of us being at the top of a cliff or something!!

See you in a few weeks, Ali


----------



## RizFam

BritsOnTour said:


> Also, there are no more sites available at this campground for this rally.


LOL, our friends have just bought a pop-up, they are so excited. When sgalady posted, I let them know, they called immediately....... the lady taking reservations laughed out loud and said the waiting list for the OB area was REALLY long and any cancelled sites were immediately re-allocated.

Anyway, my friend booked regardless and will be on one of the lower sites and would love to join us. Add *2 pig *if that's still OK - let me know and I'll assign them something to bring from the list - they will be driving up to our site, the lady was equally horrified when she asked if it would be walkable. I have visions of us being at the top of a cliff or something!!

See you in a few weeks, Ali

[/quote]

Glad your friends are coming Ali


----------



## RizFam

wdwtiger - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Mom & Dad Kern - 2 Chick
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ...
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 2 Pork
fredr - 2 Pork, 3 Chick
NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
Duke2006 -
luv2camp - 3 Pork
luv2camp's Friends - 4 Pork
Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 3 Pork
happycamper - 1 Pork, 3 Chick
brenda - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
Chris - 3 Chick
Mark - 3 Chick
rsg99 -
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
battalionchief3 - 2 Pork, 3 Chick
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.:
mtq- 4 Pork
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 3-Pork, 3 Chick
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 3 chicken
BritsOnTour's Friend - 2 Pork
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 3 pork
Kernfour - 4 pork
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J
Highlander - 2 Pork
RizFam's Relatives - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
Camper Man - 3 Pork
Susan - 2 Pork, 2 Chick

Pork & Chick Tally thus far:

Pork - 101
Chicken - 57

We still need Rob & Rita (rsg99), Duke2006 & .:Jersey-Outbacker:. to tell us if you would like Pork or Chicken.


----------



## luv2camp

Thanks to everyone for all the hard work with this Rally.







I know how much planning and coordination this takes. It doesn't just "happen" - at least not with a crowd THIS SIZE!!!























I can't remember if it was mentioned, but are we doing name tags?


----------



## huntr70

luv2camp said:


> I can't remember if it was mentioned, but are we doing name tags?


Yes........we have blank name tags to give out with pig and chicken shaped "tickets" when paying for your meals.

Hopefully to be done at the Meet-N-Greet......

Steve


----------



## huntr70

I just wanted to give kudos to 2 more families that are very instrumental in the planning and follow through of this pig roast rally.

Thurston

and

Kernfour

They are very "behind the scenes" as far as posting goes, but are very influencial in the decision making for the rally.

So, a big THANK YOU to the 2 families!!!!

Steve


----------



## prevish gang

huntr70 said:


> I just wanted to give kudos to 2 more families that are very instrumental in the planning and follow through of this pig roast rally.
> 
> Thurston
> 
> and
> 
> Kernfour
> 
> They are very "behind the scenes" as far as posting goes, but are very influencial in the decision making for the rally.
> 
> So, a big THANK YOU to the 2 families!!!!
> 
> Steve


Thanks to Leon and Steve. Looking forward to some great BBQ. No one knows more than I do how much it takes to make everything go smoothly for a rally and I thank all of you in advance.

Darlene


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> I just wanted to give kudos to 2 more families that are very instrumental in the planning and follow through of this pig roast rally.
> 
> Thurston
> 
> and
> 
> Kernfour
> 
> They are very "behind the scenes" as far as posting goes, but are very influencial in the decision making for the rally.
> 
> *So, a big THANK YOU to the 2 families!!!!*
> 
> Steve


Also a BIG THANK YOU to Leon's(kernfour) parents for bringing the roaster & the PIG to the rally, & to Wendy(Kernfour) for supplying us with the Sign Truck.


----------



## Ride-n-10

Please change us to 2-pork & 2-chicken Thank You


----------



## enlil1

Is it too late to get in on this? Prolly a stupid question.


----------



## huntr70

Scott_and_Lisa said:


> Is it too late to get in on this? Prolly a stupid question.


The only thing you could try is to call the CG and get on a waiting list for any cancellations.........they are full.

Steve


----------



## huntr70

wdwtiger - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Mom & Dad Kern - 2 Chick
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ...
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 2 Pork
fredr - 2 Pork, 3 Chick
NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
Duke2006 -
luv2camp - 3 Pork
luv2camp's Friends - 4 Pork
Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 3 Pork
happycamper - 1 Pork, 3 Chick
brenda - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
Chris - 3 Chick
Mark - 3 Chick
rsg99 -
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
battalionchief3 - 2 Pork, 3 Chick
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.:
mtq- 4 Pork
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 2-Pork, 2 Chick
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 3 chicken
BritsOnTour's Friend - 2 Pork
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 3 pork
Kernfour - 4 pork
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J
Highlander - 2 Pork
RizFam's Relatives - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
Camper Man - 3 Pork
Susan - 2 Pork, 2 Chick

Pork & Chick Tally thus far:

Pork - 100
Chicken - 56

We still need Rob & Rita (rsg99), Duke2006 & .:Jersey-Outbacker:. to tell us if you would like Pork or Chicken.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Scott_and_Lisa said:


> Is it too late to get in on this? Prolly a stupid question.


Maybe a close campground and then drive over for the fun. Better than missing altogether


----------



## Susan

Smiley and I can bring the plastic silverware.

Susan

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
9. SharonAG - sweets 
10.Outbacknjack - tomato pies
11. wdwtiger- pimento cheese dip / pretzel stix dip
12.

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad 
7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad 
8. Chestnut - Green lettuce salad
9. Bill H - Pasta Salad
10.

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
5. Lady Di - 
6. Outbacknjack Friends - Cookies
7.
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
4. Chestnut - Juice boxes
5. Outbacknjack Friends - Soda
6.

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. moosegut - bowls
4. Smiley - Plastic Silverware
5.

Sorry for the late post
Put us down for

side Taco Salad
dessert crab dip w/ crackers
Soda 1/4 Keg of Birch Beer

Don[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## BritsOnTour

Our friends will bring some gallon jugs of iced tea, so please add them to the 'beverage' list (laugh everytime I think of cold tea - it just seems SO wrong!! Anyway, I digress.....). I'm not sure if the post above is the latest with all listings so I'm passing the buck to you Tami, I know you'll figure it all out on the master plan!

Again, thanks to all involved, can't wait to catch up with everyone again at the end of the month, Ali


----------



## Zymurgist

tdvffjohn said:


> Is it too late to get in on this? Prolly a stupid question.


Maybe a close campground and then drive over for the fun. Better than missing altogether








[/quote]

Lake in the Wood CG isn't terribly far, (about 12 miles or so due north) There are a couple more that are closer but I've never heard anything about them.

http://www.lakeinwoodcampground.com/

And to the crew (both the behind the scenes and the ones we know about) THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Lady Di

Thank you to all who worked on this rally. It promises to be the 'Most Super Mega Rally' of all time.

Tami, is there anythin that is not signed up for that is absolutely needeed? Let us all know so it can be provided before we get there and then need it.


----------



## RizFam

We still need Rob & Rita (rsg99), & .:Jersey-Outbacker:. to tell us if you would like Pork or Chicken.


----------



## RizFam

Thanks Rita. The Pig Roast committee







will be gathering for a Pow Wow this weekend to finalize things. If we need anything I'll let you know.









wdwtiger - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Mom & Dad Kern - 2 Chick
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ...
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 2 Pork
fredr - 2 Pork, 3 Chick
NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
Duke2006 - 2 Pork
luv2camp - 3 Pork
luv2camp's Friends - 4 Pork
Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 3 Pork
happycamper - 1 Pork, 3 Chick
brenda - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
Chris - 3 Chick
Mark - 3 Chick
rsg99 -
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
battalionchief3 - 2 Pork, 3 Chick
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.:
mtq- 4 Pork
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 2-Pork, 2 Chick
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 3 chicken
BritsOnTour's Friend - 2 Pork
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 3 pork
Kernfour - 4 pork
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J
Highlander - 2 Pork
RizFam's Relatives - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
Camper Man - 3 Pork
Susan - 2 Pork, 2 Chick

Pork & Chick Tally thus far:

Pork - 102
Chicken - 56


----------



## luv2camp

Country Haven is THE closest campground to Spring Gulch - just a mile down the road - at most. It's nothing fancy, but I've heard good things about them and if you get a site out front, there is a beautiful view of the valley - just not a lot of trees and no underbrush between campers. They also have a section of sites more in the woods, if you'd rather. I have no idea if they have any openings though.

Just a little FYI if you want to join us but can't get into Spring Gulch.


----------



## wdwtiger

RizFam said:


> Sorry for not replying sooner, I think we have 2 pork,, 1 chicken


No need to apologize Brenda, you've been busy camping.









Mom & Dad Kern - 2 Chick
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ... 
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick 
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 
fredr - 2 Pork, 3 Chick 
NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
smallclan - 
luv2camp - 3 Pork
luv2camp's Friends - 4 Pork
Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 3 Pork
happycamper - 1 Pork, 3 Chick
brenda - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
Chris - 3 Chick
Mark - 3 Chick
rsg99 - 
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick 
battalionchief3 -
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.: 
mtq- 4 Pork
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 3-Pork, 3 Chick
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 
Kernfour - 4 pork
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J 
Highlander - 2 Pork

Pork & Chick Tally thus far:

*Pork - 80 
Chicken - 46*

Tami
[/quote]

wdwtiger needs to add 1 for pork for the ralley my son is brining a friend with us for the weekend Sorry if this makes a problem if so we can prob share with one of us.. thanks if we can add him???


----------



## RizFam

wdwtiger - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
Mom & Dad Kern - 2 Chick
Chestnut - 4.5 Pork ...
outbacknjack- SOB - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
outbacknjack - 1 Pork & 1 Chick
Zymurgist - 4 Pork
girard482 - 1 Pork, 2 Chick
Cooplash - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
mollyp - 2 Pork
Rubrhammer - 2 Pork
fredr - 2 Pork, 3 Chick
NYnetHead - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
NYnetHead's Cuzin - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
webeopelas - 2 Pork, 1 chicken (If its chicken nuggets )
Duke2006 - 2 Pork
luv2camp - 3 Pork
luv2camp's Friends - 4 Pork
Bill H - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
Hokie - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
lilunsure - 3 Pork
happycamper - 1 Pork, 3 Chick
brenda - 2 Pork, 1 Chick
Chris - 3 Chick
Mark - 3 Chick
NJMikeC - 2 Pork, 2 Chick
battalionchief3 - 2 Pork, 3 Chick
Moosegut - 4 Chicken
.:Jersey-Outbacker.:
mtq- 4 Pork
4Campers - 2 Pork
Ride-n-10 - 2-Pork, 2 Chick
Lady Di - 2 Pork, one Chicken
Sharon AG & GGGator - 3 Pork, 1 Chick
tdvffjohn -3-P, 1-C
Hootbob - 4 Pork, 3 Chick
Prevish Gang - 4 Pork
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 3 chicken
BritsOnTour's Friend - 2 Pork
WillTy3 - 2P
Thurston - 3 pork
Kernfour - 4 pork
Huntr70 - 1P, 2C
RizFam- 2 Pork
Fire44 - 1 Oinker, 1 Clucker 1 PB&J
Highlander - 2 Pork
RizFam's Relatives - 3 Pork, 2 Chick
Camper Man - 3 Pork
Susan - 2 Pork, 2 Chick

Pork & Chick Tally thus far:

Pork - 103
Chicken - 56


----------



## NJMikeC

Wanted to say thanks to all the behind the scenes folks making this happen. 49 campers is a huge undertaking and you folks have done a wonderful job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtq

dessert
Please add super large Apple Pie for MTQ


----------



## huntr70

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
9. SharonAG - sweets 
10.Outbacknjack - tomato pies
11. wdwtiger- pimento cheese dip / pretzel stix dip
12. Hootbob- Crab dip/ crackers

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad 
7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad 
8. Chestnut - Green lettuce salad
9. Bill H - Pasta Salad
10. Hootbob- Taco salad

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
5. Lady Di - 
6. Outbacknjack Friends - Cookies
7. MTQ- Industrial size Apple pie
8.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
4. Chestnut - Juice boxes
5. Outbacknjack Friends - Soda
6. Hootbob- Birch beer

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. moosegut - bowls
4. Smiley - Plastic Silverware
5. Susan-


----------



## huntr70

As far as a time frame for Saturday's Potluck- we are going to shoot for 3 PM.

Again, this is all dependant on the pig......if the weather is cool and breezy, it may take longer.

I plan on picking up the chickens around 1, and it will take over an hour to get there and back.

As an additional request........if anyone has the ability to bring portable tables, please do so. The CG doesn't have any extras for us to use, se we would end up moving tables from campsites.

Steve


----------



## luv2camp

Steve, I would think MOST, if not all, Outbackers should have a portable table lying around SOMEWHERE!









I'm wondering if the field we are using is their over-flow camping field. If we can drive onto the field, maybe we can make this like one big tail-gating party







with two rows of cars backed in around a central wide open "lane" where we can set up our tables for the buffet, to eat














, etc...









Just a thought...







Don't know if it's possible.


----------



## RizFam

Yes it is their overflow camping field. We can drive our trucks up there to bring extra tables, but I'm not sure about leaving a lot of vehicles up there? I don't think there will be enough room & not sure if the CG would allow it? I spoke to someone last week about extra tables & I've been trying to get in touch w/ the manager to see if there are any in a storage area that we can use. Lately everytime I call she is not in. So, I am hoping to catch her tomorrow.


----------



## tdvffjohn

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
9. SharonAG - sweets 
10.Outbacknjack - tomato pies
11. wdwtiger- pimento cheese dip / pretzel stix dip
12. Hootbob- Crab dip/ crackers

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad 
7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad 
8. Chestnut - Green lettuce salad
9. Bill H - Pasta Salad
10. Hootbob- Taco salad

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
5. Lady Di - 
6. Outbacknjack Friends - Cookies
7. MTQ- Industrial size Apple pie
8. tdvffjohn- 2 pumpkin pies.
9.
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
4. Chestnut - Juice boxes
5. Outbacknjack Friends - Soda
6. Hootbob- Birch beer

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. moosegut - bowls
4. Smiley - Plastic Silverware
5. Susan-


----------



## girard482

tdvffjohn said:


> 1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
> 2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
> 3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
> 4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
> 5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
> 6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
> 7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
> 8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
> 9. SharonAG - sweets
> 10.Outbacknjack - tomato pies
> 11. wdwtiger- pimento cheese dip / pretzel stix dip
> 12. Hootbob- Crab dip/ crackers
> 
> 10 - sides
> 
> 1. MollyP- Potato Salad
> 2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
> 3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
> 4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
> 5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
> 6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad
> 7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad
> 8. Chestnut - Green lettuce salad
> 9. Bill H - Pasta Salad
> 10. Hootbob- Taco salad
> 
> 10 - desserts
> 
> 1. happycamper -- funny cake
> 2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
> 3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
> 4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
> 5. Lady Di -
> 6. Outbacknjack Friends - Cookies
> 7. MTQ- Industrial size Apple pie
> 8. tdvffjohn- 2 pumpkin pies.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 3 - rolls
> 
> 1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
> 2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
> 3.
> 
> 6 - beverages
> 
> 1. RizFam - Bottled Water
> 2. Fredr - soda
> 3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
> 4. Chestnut - Juice boxes
> 5. Outbacknjack Friends - Soda
> 6. Hootbob- Birch beer
> 
> 5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)
> 
> 1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
> 2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
> 3. moosegut - bowls
> 4. Smiley - Plastic Silverware
> 5. Susan-


 just curious, we were on the list for pound cakes and cole slaw and was wondering







if we were axed or removed accidently or you have enough people bringing items


----------



## RizFam

No, sometimes when members hit reply it isn't the most current list. Please bring your pound cakes and cole slaw & I'll update the current list. Sorry about that.


----------



## RizFam

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
9. SharonAG - sweets 
10.Outbacknjack - tomato pies
11. wdwtiger- pimento cheese dip / pretzel stix dip
12. Hootbob- Crab dip/ crackers

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad 
7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad 
8. Chestnut - Green lettuce salad
9. Bill H - Pasta Salad
10. Hootbob- Taco salad
11. Girard482 - Cole Slaw

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
5. Lady Di - 
6. Outbacknjack Friends - Cookies
7. MTQ- Industrial size Apple pie
8. tdvffjohn- 2 pumpkin pies.
9. Girard482 - Pound Cakes
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
4. Chestnut - Juice boxes
5. Outbacknjack Friends - Soda
6. Hootbob- Birch beer

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. moosegut - bowls
4. Smiley - Plastic Silverware
5. Susan-


----------



## girard482

RizFam said:


> 1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
> 2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
> 3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
> 4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
> 5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
> 6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
> 7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
> 8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
> 9. SharonAG - sweets
> 10.Outbacknjack - tomato pies
> 11. wdwtiger- pimento cheese dip / pretzel stix dip
> 12. Hootbob- Crab dip/ crackers
> 
> 10 - sides
> 
> 1. MollyP- Potato Salad
> 2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
> 3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
> 4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
> 5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
> 6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad
> 7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad
> 8. Chestnut - Green lettuce salad
> 9. Bill H - Pasta Salad
> 10. Hootbob- Taco salad
> 11. Girard482 - Cole Slaw
> 
> 10 - desserts
> 
> 1. happycamper -- funny cake
> 2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
> 3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
> 4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
> 5. Lady Di -
> 6. Outbacknjack Friends - Cookies
> 7. MTQ- Industrial size Apple pie
> 8. tdvffjohn- 2 pumpkin pies.
> 9. Girard482 - Pound Cakes
> 10.
> 
> 3 - rolls
> 
> 1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
> 2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
> 3.
> 
> 6 - beverages
> 
> 1. RizFam - Bottled Water
> 2. Fredr - soda
> 3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
> 4. Chestnut - Juice boxes
> 5. Outbacknjack Friends - Soda
> 6. Hootbob- Birch beer
> 
> 5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)
> 
> 1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
> 2.rubrhammer: Plastic cups
> 3. moosegut - bowls
> 4. Smiley - Plastic Silverware
> 5. Susan-


 no problem i was still going to bring them , also i can bring a table


----------



## Susan

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
9. SharonAG - sweets 
10.Outbacknjack - tomato pies
11. wdwtiger- pimento cheese dip / pretzel stix dip
12. Hootbob- Crab dip/ crackers

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad 
7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad 
8. Chestnut - Green lettuce salad
9. Bill H - Pasta Salad
10. Hootbob- Taco salad
11. Girard482 - Cole Slaw

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
5. Lady Di - 
6. Outbacknjack Friends - Cookies
7. MTQ- Industrial size Apple pie
8. tdvffjohn- 2 pumpkin pies.
9. Girard482 - Pound Cakes
10.

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
3.

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
4. Chestnut - Juice boxes
5. Outbacknjack Friends - Soda
6. Hootbob- Birch beer

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2. rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. moosegut - bowls
4. Susan and Smiley - Plastic Silverware
5.

Thought I would fix dinnerware # 4







. Somehow I didn't get it right the first time.

Susan


----------



## brenda

I am posting bad news,, We wont be able to make this rally. I had to cancel our reservations so if anyone wants our site you should call the campground asap and get ours.. We have had something come up that weekend that we have to take care of. I so wanted to make this rally as it is so close to where we live, about 45 minutes away..Hopefully you will do it here again.. Have fun all. Brenda and Bill


----------



## Lady Di

We'll miss you Brenda.

We have a small Lifetime 4' table we can bring.


----------



## Susan

We will miss meeting you too and thank you for the heads up on the site becoming open. I called and switched our site to yours so we are now camping with the group. I guess I really don't need sleep after all.







Our site # was 1505 if anyone is still looking for one. I just got off the phone from Spring Gulch.

Susan


----------



## kernfour

We will have the Sign Truck again this year so if anybody has any messages,birthday's ,etc. post or pm us. This way Wendy can get a head start on them.

Leon


----------



## Highlander96

kernfour said:


> We will have the Sign Truck again this year so if anybody has any messages,birthday's ,etc. post or pm us. This way Wendy can get a head start on them.
> 
> Leon


Leon,

Can we start putting Outback sightings on the Board??????









Tim


----------



## nynethead

OK, since were getting close I will fill in the blanks. Put nynethead and cousin in for rolls and desert. That will complete the listing.

We will stop at rockland bakery and fill up befroe starting out.

Glenn


----------



## huntr70

12 - Friday night Meet-n-Greet

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
9. SharonAG - sweets 
10. Outbacknjack - tomato pies
11. wdwtiger- pimento cheese dip / pretzel stix dip
12. Hootbob- Crab dip/ crackers

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad 
7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad 
8. Chestnut - Green lettuce salad
9. Bill H - Pasta Salad
10. Hootbob- Taco salad
11. Girard482 - Cole Slaw

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
5. Lady Di - 
6. Outbacknjack Friends - Cookies
7. MTQ- Industrial size Apple pie
8. tdvffjohn- 2 pumpkin pies.
9. Girard482 - Pound Cakes
10. NYnethead and Scott

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
3. NYnethead and Scott

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
4. Chestnut - Juice boxes
5. Outbacknjack Friends - Soda
6. Hootbob- Birch beer

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2. rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. moosegut - bowls
4. Susan and Smiley - Plastic Silverware
5.


----------



## RizFam

*Friday Night's Meet N' Greet will start at 6:30pm* 
we understand that a lot of people will be coming in on Friday night, so come when you can....... No Worries!!


----------



## huntr70

RizFam said:


> *Friday Night's Meet N' Greet will start at 6:30pm*
> we understand that a lot of people will be coming in on Friday night, so come when you can....... No Worries!!


And it will be held in the same field up top as the Potluck on Saturday.........









Steve


----------



## kernfour

It's not at your site.


----------



## huntr70

kernfour said:


> It's not at your site.


Oh yeah, I forgot........its at Site 1589.









Congrats on post 21 Leon!!!









Steve


----------



## happycamper

huntr70 said:


> It's not at your site.


Congrats on post 21 Leon!!!









Steve
[/quote]

Just four more posts and you will no longer be a "newbie". Keep posting!

Jim

PS. I am looking forward to seeing all the kids have fun again. Thank you Kerfour, Rizfam and Huntr70 for planning the event. AND Thurston too!


----------



## RizFam

happycamper said:


> It's not at your site.


Congrats on post 21 Leon!!!









Steve
[/quote]

Just four more posts and you will no longer be a "newbie". Keep posting!

Jim

PS. I am looking forward to seeing all the kids have fun again. Thank you Kerfour, Rizfam and Huntr70 for planning the event.
[/quote]

You're in trouble now Jim, you forgot to Thank Thurston ....


----------



## happycamper

RizFam said:


> You're in trouble now Jim, you forgot to Thank Thurston ....










Fixed!


----------



## RizFam

happycamper said:


> You're in trouble now Jim, you forgot to Thank Thurston ....










Fixed!









[/quote]


----------



## prevish gang

Hate to do this, but I am not sure about if our kids are coming now. When is the latest we can let you know about how many we need to order for?

Darlene


----------



## RizFam

Hey Darlene,

I am pretty sure that Huntr(Steve) has unitl this Wednesday to give the Chicken count. Hopefully you'll know what your kids are doing by then?


----------



## prevish gang

RizFam said:


> Hey Darlene,
> 
> I am pretty sure that Huntr(Steve) has unitl this Wednesday to give the Chicken count. Hopefully you'll know what your kids are doing by then?


All of us were signed up for Pork anyhow. I told the youngest that he needs to give me an answer today. The oldest is not going. I thought maybe Nathan would bring a friend, but he is not.

Darlene


----------



## huntr70

prevish gang said:


> Hey Darlene,
> 
> I am pretty sure that Huntr(Steve) has unitl this Wednesday to give the Chicken count. Hopefully you'll know what your kids are doing by then?


All of us were signed up for Pork anyhow. I told the youngest that he needs to give me an answer today. The oldest is not going. I thought maybe Nathan would bring a friend, but he is not.

Darlene
[/quote]
It's not a problem at all then, Darlene..........the rest of us just need to eat more Pig!!!

Steve


----------



## Fire44

huntr70 said:


> Hey Darlene,
> 
> I am pretty sure that Huntr(Steve) has unitl this Wednesday to give the Chicken count. Hopefully you'll know what your kids are doing by then?


All of us were signed up for Pork anyhow. I told the youngest that he needs to give me an answer today. The oldest is not going. I thought maybe Nathan would bring a friend, but he is not.

Darlene
[/quote]
It's not a problem at all then, Darlene..........the rest of us just need to eat more Pig!!!

Steve
[/quote]

Belly up to the trough....there's extra pig!!!!!


----------



## huntr70

12 - Friday night Meet-n-Greet

1. Fire44- bbq cocktail weinies
2. lilunsure - queso dip & chips
3. Ride-n-10 - Cocktail meatballs
4. RizFam - Buffalo Chicken Dip & Chips
5. SOB friends of luv2camp - Spinach Dip
6. Highlander96- Pepperoni, cheese & crackers
7. Prevish gang- Hot Virginia Dip and Crackers
8. Susan and Smiley - Veggies and Shrimp Dip
9. SharonAG - sweets 
10. Outbacknjack - tomato pies
11. wdwtiger- pimento cheese dip / pretzel stix dip
12. Hootbob- Crab dip/ crackers
13. Kernfour- Deviled eggs

10 - sides

1. MollyP- Potato Salad
2. 4campers (Neil&Pat) - Baked beans
3. Lady Di- Baked mac & cheese
4. luv2camp - Pineapple Stuffing
5. Webeopelas- Chinese cabbage salad
6. Susan & Smiley- Greenbeans, Tomatoes and Ham Salad 
7. RizFam's Relative - Brocoli Salad 
8. Chestnut - Green lettuce salad
9. Bill H - Pasta Salad
10. Hootbob- Taco salad
11. Girard482 - Cole Slaw

10 - desserts

1. happycamper -- funny cake
2. Zymurgist - cheesecake & cookies
3. Moosegut - pumpkin roll
4. cooplash - Hello Dolly Cookie Bars
5. Lady Di - 
6. Outbacknjack Friends - Cookies
7. MTQ- Industrial size Apple pie
8. tdvffjohn- 2 pumpkin pies.
9. Girard482 - Pound Cakes
10. NYnethead and Scott

3 - rolls

1. Huntr70- dinner and kaiser
2. Camper Man - whole wheat & sourdough
3. NYnethead and Scott

6 - beverages

1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Fredr - soda
3. Battalionchief3- soda- 8- 2 liters Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi
4. Chestnut - Juice boxes
5. Outbacknjack Friends - Soda
6. Hootbob- Birch beer
7. Kernfour- Coffee and fixings

5 - dinnerware (plates, bowls, cups, napkins, utensils)

1. 4campers Plates & Napkins
2. rubrhammer: Plastic cups
3. moosegut - bowls
4. Susan and Smiley - Plastic Silverware
5.


----------



## prevish gang

Tami,

The kids will not be joining us. Nathan has an important test on Friday, so we are down to 2 for the pig. Like Gary said, Belly up to the trough! More for the rest of us.

Darlene


----------



## huntr70

As an FYI for everyone.......the upper heated pool is still open!!! Depending on the weather this weekend, the kids (and adults







) may be able to swim.

Steve


----------



## Moosegut

huntr70 said:


> As an FYI for everyone.......the upper heated pool is still open!!! Depending on the weather this weekend, the kids (and adults
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) may be able to swim.
> 
> Steve


Oh joy. You'll all be able to see me and DW in our bathing suits. That should clear out the pool.


----------



## RizFam

*The final cost will be $4 per meal ordered*, for those who may have missed it. 
*
Friday Night's Meet N' Greet will start at 6:30pm* 
& it will be held in the same field up top as the Potluck on Saturday.........


----------



## tdvffjohn

At the very least, it will scare away the wild animals







....................................................................you started it, see ya in a few days









John


----------



## Highlander96

John,

Make sure you see me there. I have two jugs of pink stuff for you. Dougdogs asked me to be sure that you got them.

Tim


----------



## Susan

I was thinking the same thing about the pool but then I thought hmmm maybe the pool would be open late and lighting would be at a minimum.









Susan


----------



## huntr70

I just wanted to add one more thing.....

Kernfour, Thurston, Huntr70, and Rizfam are not bringing any beer this weekend, so when you pack, bring some for us!!!!









Steve


----------



## Moosegut

huntr70 said:


> I just wanted to add one more thing.....
> 
> Kernfour, Thurston, Huntr70, and Rizfam are not bringing any beer this weekend, so when you pack, bring some for us!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Just be sure not to forget the E.L. Fudge cookies.


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> I just wanted to add one more thing.....
> 
> Kernfour, Thurston, Huntr70, and Rizfam are not bringing any beer this weekend, so when you pack, bring some for us!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


----------



## Moosegut

So, who all's going out Thursday evening? We are - well, I am - DW and DSs are coming out Friday.


----------



## SharonAG

We are hoping to arrive before dark on Thursday....if not someone please put the run way lites out!!!

See ya soon

Sharon


----------



## huntr70

Moosegut said:


> So, who all's going out Thursday evening? We are - well, I am - DW and DSs are coming out Friday.


I should be down with the camper sometime in the afternoon and return with the rest of the clan in the early evening.

Steve


----------



## battalionchief3

We will be their on Thursday around 1300ish.


----------



## 'Ohana

We'll be there Thursday hopefully before dark. We met a lot of you all at the Luray Rally but sure look forward to meeting many more. CU then - safe travels!


----------



## Rubrhammer

We will be rolling in on Thursday around 5pm. Anyone play guitar? If so and you want to jam over the weekend I'll have my violin with me.
Bob


----------



## Susan

We will be coming in Thursday as well. I understand 3 PM is as early as we can check in. Daughter has been complaining of not feeling well so I am making a Dr. appointment her tomorrow just in case, so we don't end up there on the weekend with ear infections. Hmmm Doctor's excuse from school.









Susan and Smiley


----------



## RizFam

Rubrhammer said:


> We will be rolling in on Thursday around 5pm. Anyone play guitar? If so and you want to jam over the weekend I'll have my violin with me.
> Bob


SWEEEEEET!







I don't play an instrument, but I am psyched to hear you play.









We will also be coming in on Thursday as well, not sure yet of the time? 
Everyone be careful out there this weeekend.


----------



## Moosegut

Susan said:


> We will be coming in Thursday as well. I understand 3 PM is as early as we can check in. Daughter has been complaining of not feeling well so I am making a Dr. appointment her tomorrow just in case, so we don't end up there on the weekend with ear infections. Hmmm Doctor's excuse from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan and Smiley


I hope that 3:00 pm is not a firm thing. I'll be there about 1:00 as I'm planning on setting up and shooting back to Phila to combine a little business with the trip. Guess I'd better call Spring Gulch.


----------



## happycamper

Moosegut said:


> We will be coming in Thursday as well. I understand 3 PM is as early as we can check in. Daughter has been complaining of not feeling well so I am making a Dr. appointment her tomorrow just in case, so we don't end up there on the weekend with ear infections. Hmmm Doctor's excuse from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan and Smiley


I hope that 3:00 pm is not a firm thing. I'll be there about 1:00 as I'm planning on setting up and shooting back to Phila to combine a little business with the trip. Guess I'd better call Spring Gulch.
[/quote]

Moosegut

I called last week. They will let you checkin before 3 but there will be a fee. I paid fee ahead of time to make sure they would not book our site thru Thursday night. Didn't have too but I just didn't want to get there and have to wait. You might want to check today or tommorrow and make sure your site is empty this week. Otherwise it seemed they did not mind early check in.

Steph

Oh by the way we'll be down sometime early Friday with the trailer. DH will be back in the evening with the kids after school and I'll arrive Saturday am after work!!!

Can't Wait!!!!


----------



## lilunsure

We'll be rolling in near 5p. on Thursday.

It looks like it will be just me and the DD. The DW will not be able to get away from work. (end of FY')
















John


----------



## huntr70

When we were there in Spring, I was there with the trailer shortly after lunch.

No one said anything about being early or a fee........could have been because they weren't busy though either....

I plan on being there before 3, so we'll see.

Steve


----------



## mollyp

We are planning to arrive on Thurs some time around noon or 1 PM.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Leaving home 3 pm Fri, stopping at Schaeffers to pick up trailer (been there 7 weeks) and then on to the campground.

John


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> Leaving home 3 pm Fri, stopping at Schaeffers to pick up trailer (been there 7 weeks) and then on to the campground.
> 
> John


Maybe one of the Schaeffer's boys could tow it down for you since their coming too.....

Oh, thats right, then they would have to sleep in a tent.









Steve


----------



## Zymurgist

Well we will see you all there, looking like 1/2 the family arriving mid afternoon Friday, with DW and DS coming down a little later (early evening).

Watch out for the horse and buggies!

Carl


----------



## webeopelas

We'll be there sometime Fri afternoon.


----------



## Chestnut

I have an extra copy of The Ultimate RV Cookbook. (my mom & my sister each gave me one)

It's an ok cookbook. The catchy thing about it is that it uses recipes where you can cook up an ingredient for dinner, then what's not used in that meal is saved for the following day's breakfast or lunch. Less cooking means more time for drinking! Er...relaxing!

Anyway, if anyone who is attending this rally wants it, let me know and I'll bring it up for you.

Jessica


----------



## dougdogs

hope you guys are staying dry!! We are in Gettysburg (drummer boy campground) and it is pouring here


----------



## huntr70

dougdogs said:


> hope you guys are staying dry!! We are in Gettysburg (drummer boy campground) and it is pouring here


Nothing here right now........

They are calling for showers/thunderstorms overnight and throughout the day tomorrow.

How long are you staying in Gettysburg?? They have a reinactment this weekend I think.

Steve


----------



## Lady Di

You can send some of that rain our way. We're really dry.


----------



## Susan

[quote name='Chestnut' date='Sep 26 2007, 03:30 PM' post='251443']
I have an extra copy of The Ultimate RV Cookbook.

I would love to have the cookbook. I have an XL sweatshirt I will trade you for it.

Susan and Smiley


----------



## Moosegut

Susan said:


> I have an extra copy of The Ultimate RV Cookbook.


I would love to have the cookbook. I have an XL sweatshirt I will trade you for it.

Susan and Smiley
[/quote]
Okay, now let me see if I have this right - Jessica has an extra copy of a cookbook and Susan has an XL sweatshirt. Hmmmm, is there a correlation to the cookbook and the extra large?























I'm probably a dead man this weekend. But, being a XXL and sometimes XXXL myself, I can say these things. It's sort of like only being able to tell ethnic jokes if you're ethnic







. . . . . I think.


----------



## Chestnut

Moosegut said:


> I would love to have the cookbook. I have an XL sweatshirt I will trade you for it.
> 
> Susan and Smiley


Okay, now let me see if I have this right - Jessica has an extra copy of a cookbook and Susan has an XL sweatshirt. Hmmmm, is there a correlation to the cookbook and the extra large?






















[/quote]

Hardy har har.









You got it, Susan!

Jessica


----------



## 'Ohana

Speaking of Outbacker freebees









This summer I switched to a gas grill for camping, and now have a slightly used Weber Go-Anywhere Charcoal grill plus another disposable new in box charcoal grill that I'll tote along. If any one can use these, please drop by say Hi! and pick them up.

Ed


----------



## RizFam

*Be careful driving & see you all soon!*


----------



## cooplash

Unfortunately, we've had somewhat of a family emergency come up and won't be able to make it this weekend. We're looking forward to meeting you all one of these days and hope everyone has a great time!


----------



## Lady Di

Sorry to hear of that. Hope it's not too serious.

You will be missed.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Have a great rally, you guys! Wish we could join you!








Be safe!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479

Enjoy the weekend everyone, looks like the weather will be great!!!!

Mike


----------



## Bill H

Whoo-Hoo......... Weather is GREAT!! Can't wait for the Chow..... I think I'll go around the block for a beer..........


----------



## lilunsure

Thanks to everybody who helped with this rally!

I had a great time and the pig was wonderful.

See you all again soon!!

John


----------



## Moosegut

A lovely time was had by all. The weather was beautiful. What a great weekend. Thanks again to all who organized. You guys did a great job.


----------



## Bill H

Agian, You guy's did a great job of putting everything together...... Not too bad for a bunch of SOB's.........


----------



## Lady Di

Everything was really great. Nice to meet so many of you to put faces with the names.


----------



## girard482

Just wanna say we had a great time and it was real nice meeting everyone and thanks to all that organized this wonderful rally, you all did a superb job







We're already looking foward to the next one!


----------



## Bill H

Hey...... Where's Sam? We need a new map!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Kudos to the committee









I hope they had just as much of a good time as the rest of us with all the work they did.
An extra special thanks to Huntr70 who left at noon on sat and returned at 3pm with the chickens...Also to the pig grillmasters......Job well done









John and Family


----------



## Rubrhammer

Just want to add our thanks to all that helped organize and pull this massive rally off. 7 hours and 1 minute for the return trip. Smooth trip with no issues. 
We have our site reserved for next year. Sorry Darlene you'll have to get a different site, we'll be on the one you were in.
Bob & Ramona


----------



## huntr70

I have 3 items that I would like to tell you all about that I don't think was announced at the Rally.......

First, I want to thank Wendy Kern and Bartush Signs for providing the sign truck again this year....









Second, I want to thank a special family for providing the tent we enjoyed.......SharonAG, G.G. Gator, and son Matt, and daughter Stef, and the Fire Company that Greg and Matt are active in. They provided the tent free of charge, and we really, really apprecite that.























Third, and maybe most important, I want to thank all of YOU for being a great bunch of people to do this for.....if it weren't for all of you guys, these Rallys couldn't run as smoothly as they do, so THANK YOU!!!!!























Steve


----------



## 'Ohana

Let's See









Good Food + Good Freinds + Good Times = Another Good !! Rally









Thanks Everone


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> I have 3 items that I would like to tell you all about that I don't think was announced at the Rally.......
> 
> First, I want to thank Wendy Kern and Bartush Signs for providing the sign truck again this year....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, I want to thank a special family for providing the tent we enjoyed.......SharonAG, G.G. Gator, and son Matt, and daughter Stef, and the Fire Company that Greg and Matt are active in. They provided the tent free of charge, and we really, really apprecite that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third, and maybe most important, I want to thank all of YOU for being a great bunch of people to do this for.....if it weren't for all of you guys, these Rallys couldn't run as smoothly as they do, so THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Here Here ... I second that!!









We were blessed with Good People, Good Weather, Good Camping & Good Food!! 
Thanks to all for another Successful Outbacker Rally!!

Riz Family


----------



## skippershe

Welcome home everyone!!
















It sure was quiet around here









Glad you're back


----------



## Chestnut

We had a fantastic time!

Here are some pictures: Photos

Jessica


----------



## skippershe

Chestnut said:


> We had a fantastic time!
> 
> Here are some pictures: Photos
> 
> Jessica


Great photos!

The lemon meringue a la yellow jacket looked delicious!


----------



## RizFam

Great pictures indeed!! Thanks Jessica.....Love your new sweatshirt.


----------



## HootBob

Thankyou to all who did all the hard work for this Rally 
You all did an awesome job






















Great to see old friends and meet new ones

Here is a 2nd Annual Pig Rally Group Photo

Full Group Shot









Next shots were broken into 3 to show a close up of everybody
Shot #1









Shot #2









Shot #3









Don


----------



## Lady Di

skippershe said:


> The lemon meringue a la yellow jacket looked delicious!


It was quite good before the yellowjackets.


----------



## huntr70

Chestnut said:


> We had a fantastic time!
> 
> Here are some pictures: Photos
> 
> Jessica


We need to join to see the pics?? or am I not doing something right?

Steve


----------



## SharonAG

What a great rally...
spending time with friends....priceless!!!

We arrived home with no problems...

Thanks to everyone for a job well done!!!









Sharon
Greg
Matt
Steph


----------



## fredr

Thanks to all of the organizers who made this happen. This was truly a memorable event and we look forward to attending the next year's rally.

Fred


----------



## prevish gang

We finally got home after numerous traffic delays. A 5 and /12 hour drive became an 8 and 1/2 hour drive, but it was worth it to have such a great weekend with friends.

Thanks to Tami and family, Hunter70 and family, the Kerns and the Howells for an amazing time. Thanks to the Glashauer's for providing the tent because that really helped to keep the heat down during the feast. The food was delicious and plentiful.

Now for the big part. Some of you know that our brake controller was flashing error messages and not working as we were getting ready to leave. Thank you Hunter70 and Thurston who came down to help. Thurston unhooked every wire and re-wrapped to make sure that we weren't shorting any wires and it worked flawlessly all the way home. What a great couple of guys! We might not have made it home if not for you. We really owe you one.

Thanks to Hootbob as well. It was touching that you called to make sure we were okay because you hadn't seen me on the forums last night. I just LOVE my camping family.

Darlene

P.S We are booked for next year. Site 1567 I think since Bob snaked my site







I don't really care cause breakfast can be at your site next year and YOU can stay to clean up the mess and haul off the trash!


----------



## RizFam

Darlene, so glad to hear you arrived home safely. Another good Outbacker Story for the records...


----------



## 'Ohana

RizFam said:


> Darlene, so glad to hear you arrived home safely. Another good Outbacker Story for the records...










X 2

Ed


----------



## Fire44

We made it home with only two detours....

First my DW talked me into taking her to the Reading Outlets for some shopping. While she was shopping Zach and I opened up the camper and watched some football oh the TV. After a hour or so the DW came back and we had lunch, packed everything back up and pulled out. Everything was great.....

THEN we came to the first overpass.....13'8" no problem our 5er is only 12'3"....BUT with the antenna up it is over 13'8"....

So after I climbed up and removed what was left of the antenna, we had our second detour....to Camping World.

New antenna and one of those bright orange diamond hanger that SHOULD say.....HEY IDIOT YOUR ANTENNA IS UP!!!!

We had a great time, it is always good to get thogether with old friends and make new ones. I also want to tell everyone that was involved in setting up this rally, cooking the pig, and getting the chickens.....THANK YOU!!!! YOU DID GREAT!! If there is anything I can do to help for next year rally let me know.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn

Ouch Gary.

You won t need a sign, guarantee, you will never do that again.









John


----------



## 4campers

Pat and I want to thank everyone for the great time and also a very big BIG thank you to everyone that put in the time, effort, energy, and everything else that went into the pig roast. I have to put this one on the top of the list as the best roast that we have see and have been to in a looong time. I gave this a 5 star rating. Thank you and we will be there for the next one and with the best weather next as this year. Glad everyone made it home safely. The pig was the best and thank it for the great sacrifice it made for the out backers





















.


----------



## RizFam

Sorry to hear that Gary









Maybe this will cheer you up.......







or not









Fire44 Outbacker Poster Boy 2007


----------



## Zymurgist

Hi all,

First and foremost, many thanks to everyone that helped organize and pull off this event. What a great rally!

We had never visited Spring Gulch, the kids had a good time, next year I think we will have to make a point to get there on Thursday.

I am somewhat disappointed that all of the beer we brought didn't get put to good use. Where were all of you?









Hoping that everyone got home safe and sound (with or without antennas), we spent part of the afternoon at DS soccer game just down by Morgantown (1/2 hour), great game, played to a 2-2 tie and remain tied for first in their division, the rest of the afternoon listening to the Phillies.

We'll be talking over and more than likely booking for next year. We'll try to get a site closer to the action so you don't have to walk so far for beverages.










Be well all, and hope to see you all again soon.
Carl


----------



## Fire44

Zymurgist said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First and foremost, many thanks to everyone that helped organize and pull off this event. What a great rally!
> 
> We had never visited Spring Gulch, the kids had a good time, next year I think we will have to make a point to get there on Thursday.
> 
> I am somewhat disappointed that all of the beer we brought didn't get put to good use. Where were all of you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping that everyone got home safe and sound (with or without antennas), we spent part of the afternoon at DS soccer game just down by Morgantown (1/2 hour), great game, played to a 2-2 tie and remain tied for first in their division, the rest of the afternoon listening to the Phillies.
> 
> We'll be talking over and more than likely booking for next year. We'll try to get a site closer to the action so you don't have to walk so far for beverages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be well all, and hope to see you all again soon.
> Carl


Carl,

I was on site 1588 this past year and next year I will be on site 1576....if you have any "EXTRA" beer just give me a shout. I will be happy to build a fire and help you get rid of that beer!!!!

Gary


----------



## Susan

Ditto's on the wonderful time, making new friends, and safe return. Chestnut the pictures were wonderful and the 2007 Pig Roast sweatshirt looks like it fits you comfortably and you look great in it ! Thanks again for the cookbook !

I also want to thank everyone involved in making this a wonderful Rally. Looking forward to next year and yes I can design sweatshirts for the next one for those of you are interested.

A special thanks to DH who took his DW and DD shopping for something to wear in the hot tub since we left our bathing suits at home.







While I am thanking him I want to thank everyone for not showing up to the hot tub Friday night just before it closed while DD and I wore the only thing we could find to swim in, Men's boxer shorts and men's muscle shirts.







The bathing suits are now in the camper and will stay there so we don't do that again.

Susan


----------



## huntr70

Zymurgist said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First and foremost, many thanks to everyone that helped organize and pull off this event. What a great rally!
> 
> We had never visited Spring Gulch, the kids had a good time, next year I think we will have to make a point to get there on Thursday.
> 
> I am somewhat disappointed that all of the beer we brought didn't get put to good use. Where were all of you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping that everyone got home safe and sound (with or without antennas), we spent part of the afternoon at DS soccer game just down by Morgantown (1/2 hour), great game, played to a 2-2 tie and remain tied for first in their division, the rest of the afternoon listening to the Phillies.
> 
> We'll be talking over and more than likely booking for next year. We'll try to get a site closer to the action so you don't have to walk so far for beverages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be well all, and hope to see you all again soon.
> Carl


OK Carl, you have just been officially crowned the producer for next year's Outbacker Lager







.........bring lots!!!
















Steve


----------



## prevish gang

Fire44 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First and foremost, many thanks to everyone that helped organize and pull off this event. What a great rally!
> 
> We had never visited Spring Gulch, the kids had a good time, next year I think we will have to make a point to get there on Thursday.
> 
> I am somewhat disappointed that all of the beer we brought didn't get put to good use. Where were all of you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping that everyone got home safe and sound (with or without antennas), we spent part of the afternoon at DS soccer game just down by Morgantown (1/2 hour), great game, played to a 2-2 tie and remain tied for first in their division, the rest of the afternoon listening to the Phillies.
> 
> We'll be talking over and more than likely booking for next year. We'll try to get a site closer to the action so you don't have to walk so far for beverages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be well all, and hope to see you all again soon.
> Carl


Carl,

I was on site 1588 this past year and next year I will be on site 1576....if you have any "EXTRA" beer just give me a shout. I will be happy to build a fire and help you get rid of that beer!!!!

Gary
[/quote]

Gary, don't act like you are the great fire builder. I saw your Kingsford lighter fluid bottle! The fire didn't even get started good until Dawn took over.

Darlene


----------



## webeopelas

How did I miss free beer!! Was this the home brew kind as well. With a name like Zymurgist, it must have been. I want to









Site 1544 for me next year. Don't be shy.


----------



## RizFam

Just want to let everyone know that I posted some Rally Pics in the Rally Gallery.
2nd Annual NE Pig Roast Rally


----------



## Zymurgist

huntr70 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First and foremost, many thanks to everyone that helped organize and pull off this event. What a great rally!
> 
> We had never visited Spring Gulch, the kids had a good time, next year I think we will have to make a point to get there on Thursday.
> 
> I am somewhat disappointed that all of the beer we brought didn't get put to good use. Where were all of you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping that everyone got home safe and sound (with or without antennas), we spent part of the afternoon at DS soccer game just down by Morgantown (1/2 hour), great game, played to a 2-2 tie and remain tied for first in their division, the rest of the afternoon listening to the Phillies.
> 
> We'll be talking over and more than likely booking for next year. We'll try to get a site closer to the action so you don't have to walk so far for beverages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be well all, and hope to see you all again soon.
> Carl


OK Carl, you have just been officially crowned the producer for next year's Outbacker Lager







.........bring lots!!!
















Steve
[/quote]

We'll have to see about the Lager, I don't know that I have enough temperature controlled capacity to make enough for this size group. We might have to go the route of a good porter or other type ale. (We had a alder smoked porter with us this weekend, along with about 2 cases of various microbrews).

I am in the process of upgrading my equipment, and hope to have a 10 gallon system running by the end of the year, that being said, and if the system works as planned (when does that ever happen), we will have to put up a request poll about 3 months out from next year's event and I can bring 5 gallon kegs of a selection of different beers.

Take care all
Carl


----------



## huntr70

Zymurgist said:


> We'll have to see about the Lager, I don't know that I have enough temperature controlled capacity to make enough for this size group. We might have to go the route of a good porter or other type ale. (We had a alder smoked porter with us this weekend, along with about 2 cases of various microbrews).
> 
> I am in the process of upgrading my equipment, and hope to have a 10 gallon system running by the end of the year, that being said, and if the system works as planned (when does that ever happen), we will have to put up a request poll about 3 months out from next year's event and I can bring 5 gallon kegs of a selection of different beers.
> 
> Take care all
> Carl


Sounds good, Carl..........I won't be pickey. I like most beers, and am willing to try anything you put in my hands.









Steve


----------



## Susan

RizFam said:


> Just want to let everyone know that I posted some Rally Pics in the Rally Gallery.
> 2nd Annual NE Pig Roast Rally


Great pictures ! Thanks for sharing

Susan and Smiley


----------

